# What Is The Oddest Compliment You Have Ever Received?



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone told me, "you are pretty but you look old for your age":um:um


----------



## animusanime (Apr 6, 2011)

They should know better than to say that to you.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

well, what a charmer!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

"your not the worst" *not sex related*


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm struggling to remember a compliment let alone an odd one:afr


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, how rude!


----------



## llamamama (Jan 19, 2011)

Your smile kicks my smile's ***


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

cool accent....i didnt think i had one :/


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

''if you were 20 years older....mmm''

was weird.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

"you would be a great lawyer"~grandma


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

"you have a sexy voice"  :afr


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

"You read fast for a/an [insert ethnicity/race here]."

What's with people and their backhanded compliments?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"You are your own man." I understood the compliment, not sure how it applied to me although it was a teacher that gave it and simply because I stuck my head in the clouds, even when they seated me away from the window.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

"nice backpack"


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

"You'd make a good wife"
or
"You smell of purple... it's nice"


Not sure of either of them are compliments though! Trying to think of Ste's legendary ones...
Hmm. I look like Jim from Rosie and Jim according to him D: I'm sure he's given other people some much better ones.

After a skiing crash the doctor told me I had a soft stomach upon checking my kidneys weren't burst, haha. Hmm...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There's just no future with you, Logan...you're too negative all the time and you'll never change for anyone. I think deep inside you like the way you are. I can't be with a guy like you.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Logan X said:


> There's just no future with you, Logan...you're too negative all the time and you'll never change for anyone. I think deep inside you like the way you are. I can't be with a guy like you.


I wouldn't call that a compliment, but man that's sucks dude


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

you have such good eyebrows

was strange but i liked it


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

" you have a big a.s.s for a skinny girl, damn"


Wtf


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

crimsoncora said:


> " you have a big a.s.s for a skinny girl, damn"
> 
> Wtf


He liked big butts and he could not lie. :b


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> " you have a big a.s.s for a skinny girl, damn"
> 
> Wtf


Lol


----------



## tiffany88 (Mar 21, 2011)

"You must be crazy in bed."


I'm crazy everywhere.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Logan X said:


> There's just no future with you, Logan...you're too negative all the time and you'll never change for anyone. I think deep inside you like the way you are. I can't be with a guy like you.


Ouch...that;s nasty


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

"Cute nose"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My french teacher in high school watched me walk towards her classroom and told me "You walk so gracefully, like you're a swan or you're floating."
:sus


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

'you're the perfect armrest height. my elbow fits perfectly on your shoulders'.

erm...thanks, I try.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I got complimented on my eyes recently, which I found odd because.. well they're practically black..

Though I've found it difficult to distinguish genuine truthful compliments from pity bullcrap.


----------



## September Skies (Oct 17, 2010)

I get all kind of weird comments about my eyes, and I end up not knowing who I should belive.

Like; "you have sexy eyes", "your eyes make you look older", "I like your eyes", "what are you, I can't tell because of your eyes", "you have unique eyes".

Haha, I just don't know anymore what to think of my eyes anymore.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"I like the back of your head."
"You're so smart!" I've heard that so much, but it's never what I wanna hear. Ah well, I'll take it 
"Everyone thinks you're just like ____ (annoying person everyone hates.) But you're not! You actually have friends."


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I always get "you have such pretty hair" basically every time I go to the mall.

-Yeah, I know my face is fug and I dress like a tomboy and the only thing remotely attractive about me is my hair lmao


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

"You're going to be cute when you get older."

I didn't know how to handle that when it was said to me, and I don't know how to handle it now. Is that a compliment veiled in an insult? Just a really subtle insult? Stop messing with my mind, man.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

"your dad is sooooooo HOTT! Is he really your genetic father?" 
I'm not sure if she realized what she was insinuating at the time


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

"Your eyes look Asian." 
"You're like 90 pounds."
"You sound like you got some kinda accent."

I don't think my eyes look Asian at all haha.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"There are plenty of women who would kill to have your hair." I actually got a kick out of that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably the most uncomfortable/awkward compliment was when a girl in middle school said she thought I was probably "well endowed" (not the exact wording obviously, but you get the point...lol). I think I probably had the biggest WTF look on my face, because she actually apologized after she said it. Yeah, that was awkward.


----------



## Tacoma Tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

"you sound like you have a french accent....actually no maybe australian..well I'm not sure, but I like it."- some random boy

"you smell really good" -my sister before she went psycho 

"your hair is so soft" *touches my hair*- some girl in my class


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

"You have nice ears" - girl in h.s.

wtf kinda compliment is that? lol I guess it's better than getting a compliment on my knees or something lol


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

'Chris you look just like Butthead from that show _Beavis and Butthead_, you even act just like him too'

The girl sounded like she was really trying to give me a compliment, I can't exactly say I felt complimented though.


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212 (Mar 21, 2011)

....you have such soft looking skin! may i stroke it?

This has happened to me two times. By complete strangers on the street. COMPLETE STRANGERS!!!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

There was this girl in high school who used to say I had the "Softest Forehead" and she would randomly walk up and rub it with her hands over and over as she said it "calmed her"
It was weird.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

I got told I had perfect-sized big masculine feet.

At first I was like wat, but then I managed the fantastic, immature comeback of "AW YEAH, BUT BIG FEET = BIG PENIS"

About 20 minutes after they'd left to be fair.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

LMFAO at the replies.

U folks are funny.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

This came from an older lady when I was busing her table at work: "You look pretty." 

Then I said, "So you are saying I look like a girl?" Then there was this long silence, lol. 

After about 10 seconds I said, "Okay, I'll take that as a, yes."


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

'The back of yo' head is ridiculous.'


----------



## mellamobrittney (Apr 5, 2011)

"You should be a hand model...your hands are gorgeous."
"umm...thanks?"


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice elbow.


----------



## mellamobrittney (Apr 5, 2011)

Eliza said:


> 'The back of yo' head is ridiculous.'


"Work that updo!" hahaha, oh man. :yes


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> My french teacher in high school watched me walk towards her classroom and told me "You walk so gracefully, like you're a swan or you're floating."
> :sus


:lol 
That teacher sounds awesome.

I just think I've had the 'your hair smells good'. 
But that's probably not overly odd.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

After the dentist examined my teeth, he told his assistant in front of me: "wow such an amazing mouth, it was so easy to get access to his teeth!" I swear I didn't know if he was joking.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

"Hey man you're hot dogging it today!"

"Haha yeah!" (I have no idea what this means)

Later I found out it means "a skilled surfer performing showy and often dangerous manouevers" 8)

Why hot dogging? I don't know..


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Nice elbow.


:lol thats winning


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

roya said:


> After the dentist examined my teeth, he told his assistant in front of me: "wow such an amazing mouth, it was so easy to get access to his teeth!" I swear I didn't know if he was joking.


hahahah, he'll be trying to convince you to take the knock-out gas next time! :b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

roya said:


> After the dentist examined my teeth, he told his assistant in front of me: "wow such an amazing mouth, it was so easy to get access to his teeth!" I swear I didn't know if he was joking.


Female dentists will wanna date u. :lol


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Your moves are cool.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

'You're really good at sneaking up on people.'
Actually not that odd, given the context.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Ninja?!

Please be a ninja


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Oddest was something to the effect of: 
"Wow, you really have great muscle control!" From my doctor (GP). 

It's not exactly odd, but the context made it a bit awkward and funny.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

That the hair on my hairs on my arms were nicely thick, dark and coarse i.e. suitable for laser hair removal. during a consult.
thats the best i got. lol.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> There was this girl in high school who used to say I had the "Softest Forehead" and she would randomly walk up and rub it with her hands over and over as she said it "calmed her"
> It was weird.


Hahaha oh God. Thanks for that.


----------



## boz (Mar 26, 2011)

3 different people have told me 'you look like a lion'
I'm not sure what to say..


----------



## gogojenny (Jan 13, 2011)

"You are never in a bad mood"

_I have no personality/mood when I am uncomfortable is more like it._


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

"You've got a nice *** for a white girl"


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a Japanese teacher last year that in class said I looked like a model, then he would call me Seinfeld. He gave other people weird names too, but Seinfeld?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Odd Compliments...reminds me of this:


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> 'The back of yo' head is ridiculous.'


LMAO. I have run into plenty of "dudes" like that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

zedsonata said:


> I got told once from a girl who was over my house to do a group assessment that "I have the cleanest toilet she has ever seen in a guys house".


Marry me.


----------



## greenlemon (Apr 4, 2011)

..."you look very statistical"..from a colleague of mine.. i was like "HUH?" what does that even mean? and she said everytime she saw statistics, reminded her of me.. oh well.


----------



## PandaRawr (Aug 18, 2010)

When I was waiting for the bus a old man came up to me and said I should become a Saint lol


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been told on at least half a dozen unrelated occasions that I look like Keanu Reeves. I know he is a good looking guy so it is nice to hear, though I imagine it is in part because I always have that emotionless "I know Kung Fu" look on my face.


----------



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

The only compliment I ever really get is that I'm funny.


----------



## candy24 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was working as a cashier & this old man says, "I like your forhead" I was like..."Thanks" I thought this was tha wierdest compliment ever.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

Once a guy stopped me in a store and told me I was amazing for looking exactly like his niece. He then went and brought his family into the store just to look at me. 

A kinda compliment-turned-mean was his old guy who poked me on the forehead and told me I was gorgeous. Then he called me stupid and said, 'nice teeth.' I was so confused. haha.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy valentines day!..I know you wont be spending it with anyone...but happy valentines day.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lenfer cest les autres said:


> Happy valentines day!..*I know* you wont be spending it with anyone...but happy valentines day.


Ouch.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

One time in the supermarket, these two African dudes came out of nowhere and said "Hey beautiful, do you know where the wine is?" Combined with the thick accents, it was actually pretty funny, I just laughed and pointed out the aisle.

Other than that, don't really get any odd compliments, just the generic/annoying as F*** "hey sexy"


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

"You have a lion mane"

Referring to my abundance of curly hair. :| It's usually a compliment?

"You have soft hands"..and "I like your complexion. You and him would have nice kids"

>.< people and their honesty.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

"your a homosapien"


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Oh wow you brushed your hair today"

"Your neck is nice and long... we're going to need to get you a bigger neck brace"


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

"wow! if these girls out here in SoCal could only see you....it would be none stop for you kiddo! young ones like you make me wish I was 20 all over again  you're a very good looking young man. Oh ya the dreads are dreads."

Some creepy ***** on facebook.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

After I finished saying that I've never plucked my eyebrows, somebody told me: 
"Wow, you have really nice natural eyebrows."
:um


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

"nice hat" from some random guy on the street.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A few years ago i was riding my bike near downtown when some beggar stops me and says "Hey man, i like your style. Got any change?"


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

"You have a well shaped symmetrical head"

: /


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My friend used to always obssess over how nice my smile was. She was also obssessed with the fact i never wore braces and my teeth are fairly straight, she would point this out every night out lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

"I love your wrists"- from a girl in high school.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

A little girl, around age 7 told me I was "pretty" once. Not really odd, more so sweet.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

A girl said that my freehand-drawn circles were very perfect.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

that my skin is the smoothest that she's ever felt on a man.

kind of cool, but not sure how to take that...?


----------



## SolInvictus (Sep 11, 2008)

"Dude, you have the hairiest arms I've ever seen."


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

"Nice ***". From a dude.


----------



## Stile (Jul 26, 2010)

"You have an awesome beard for an Irishman."

I know it was meant as a genuine compliment, but still weird.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

"I like your lip piercing hole" (My piercing wasn't in at the time)
And it was just a girl in my P.E. class who said that to me =P
THat's the only weird compliment I can think of at the top of my head xD


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

"You have an interesting face."
"You're strange, I like it."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In high school....
Whose paper is this? The handwriting looks like a female's.

I walked up and got my paper.


----------



## sadsas (Mar 11, 2011)

I have never revived a compliment in my life really, I would take even an odd compliment!


----------



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

> my my what big ones you have, it would be positivley be a relief to touch them


...Yeah I let him, he seemed nice enough.


----------



## Butterflies In Winter (Jul 11, 2010)

"Cool arm vein."


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

"you've got dancing eyes"


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

"You look like a mocha latte. And I like mocha latte's." 

O_O


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

heartofchambers said:


> "you've got dancing eyes"


lol


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

"You have amazing eye lashes."


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Eia Au said:


> "You have amazing eye lashes."


Oh, this reminds me of another one I received. This girl in high school would always tell me that it looked like I was wearing eyeliner. I knew she meant well, but come on, man. My friends never let me live that one down.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Someone once called me relaxed. WTF?  It's usually "u need to just relax" lol Actually was the best compliment ever.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Let me see, my mother always used to tell me that my forehead was the perfect size and shape.

One time when I was sick and had a gravely voice my step mom told me that my voice was sexy that way, that creeped me out a lot.

I've been given some other odd compliments but those are probably the most awkward.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a tie between "You have the softest feet I've ever touched!" and "Your skin looks like milk."


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

I look like Benicio Del Toro.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

roxslide said:


> Let me see, my mother always used to tell me that my forehead was the perfect size and shape.


I just remembered when I was a kid a lady told me I had a nice forehead lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"You have sexy earlobes" *girl proceeds to touch and rub my earlobe*
"Do you trim your eyebrows, they are amazing"
"Wow I can't believe how much of a nice and sweet guy you really are, I always thought you were a jerk"
"Your eyes are too pretty for you to have that blank look on your face"
"I had a nice dream about you last night, it was weird"

Aww thanks, I think :um


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

The last compliment I received was helping a woman with a wheelchair down some steps. SHe said "Thanks."

I suppose it wasn't really odd then but when I see people in a situation, I sometimes feel a bit more courage to simply ask if they want help because I'd like to think others would do the same for me.


----------



## ctpa (Nov 1, 2010)

"I like your teeth"


Never in my life some has someone complimented my teeth. Even the dentists hate them.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Your skin is so pale, I just look for your glow. It's like the moon."

"You have really nice eyebrows."


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

" you remind me of doctor house"


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Not really a compliment but very odd to hear. So this was two years back and me and my family were on vacation in Florida visiting Disney World and such.

So we go to a restaurant for lunch and our waitress seats us at a table and after that me and my brother go to the washroom. So while were in there the waitress asks my mother "So can I get any drinks (as in alcohol) for you and your husband/boyfriend". She then declined and the waitress said ok and left to serve someone else in the mean time. I get back and am told the story and I just think "wow".

Does my mom look that young or do I really look that old? These are questions that still float in my head about that incident, or was the lady a little under the influence? I guess I'll never know but that was pretty awkward to here about a waitress thinking my own mother's own son was dating/married to her. Yea that ranks right up there on the awkward scale.


----------



## zombiedaisy (Apr 22, 2011)

directed towards my husband: 
Hair stylist: "so is that your wife over there" 
Husband: "Yes, thats her"
Hair stylist: "shes way too pretty for you. How did you get someone like that!?"

hah, he was mortified. I took it as a compliment. 

ive also got 

"your pretty funny for being so awkward"
Not sure how much of a compliment that was, but ok.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Oddest compliment I ever got was "Your tongue is amazing!"


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> Oddest compliment I ever got was "Your tongue is amazing!"


Lol I'm not even going to ask what the context was.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

"You're not that ugly"


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

"You would make a great boyfriend."

That came from a guy.


----------



## celiloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

My fifth grade teacher told me I had the firmest handshake she had ever felt, and then later she said my fingers were so LONG. 

Boy, remembering back, that was a little creepy. X_x

Also, one girl in 9th grade said she loved my shoes, "They're like the sandals Jesus wore!" 

My response was basically, "Okay??"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

baseballdude said:


> "You would make a great boyfriend."
> 
> That came from a guy.


Cellmate?


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

a girl told me I was perfect. I just found it really odd.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

"you got good genes" - i know it was meant as a compliment but dont really see myself as having good genetics lol. Smelling my hair, "you smell like church"- haha whatever that means?lol


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> "you got good genes" - i know it was meant as a compliment but dont really see myself as having good genetics lol. Smelling my hair, "you smell like church"- haha whatever that means?lol


omg lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was trying to draw a mother and child in art class from a photograph. The person said to me, "your baby looks better than the picture." Ack!

Hmm, but I think my sister's is better. She was once told that she had a "sexy moustache." lol

Oh yeah and a friend of mine once told me, "I used to think you were ugly, but now I think you're beautiful."


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

''Your **** tastes tastes like sugar'' hey its a bit ruff but you said oddest right? RIGHT?


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

tiffany88 said:


> "You must be crazy in bed."
> 
> I'm crazy everywhere.


LOL I've gotten that one before. I wish I had thought of that reply at the time!



Love Minus Zero said:


> Once a guy stopped me in a store and told me I was amazing for looking exactly like his niece. He then went and brought his family into the store just to look at me.
> 
> A kinda compliment-turned-mean was his old guy who poked me on the forehead and told me I was gorgeous. Then he called me stupid and said, 'nice teeth.' I was so confused. haha.


haha Oh wow, I think you win

As for me, once at a party a guy put his index finger and thumb around my ankles and marveled at how skinny they are. They really aren't that skinny :stu


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

"You're metrosexual." 

Apparently it was meant as a compliment even though I wasn't sure how to take it...

I thought of an odd insult (or comment) I've also received: "You're too logical."

I don't know why that would be a bad thing though. :|


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha ...funny stuff guys. Made me chuckle.


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

"your big hands look pretty to me"

ohh? XD


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

"You have big eyes"
I had no idea what to say to that.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

"I like your eyebrows."


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

'I must say that is a seriously cool scare'


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

"your hair must have been really shiny when you where a baby"


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

Once, this guy said "You could be in a porno"
When I asked if that was the best compliment he could think of he said "Yes... and it's also an offer"
Biggest sleeze ever!


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

^ :lol:lol


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

"awww you have long eye lashes like a girl"
not really odd, but i hate that sh*t lol


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> "awww you have long eye lashes like a girl"
> not really odd, but i hate that sh*t lol


Oh yeah, I've gotten that before.


----------



## butimbroken (Apr 18, 2011)

"Where'd you get that walk from? It's sexy, like a runway model."

Cab driver. 

Creepy.


----------



## Croquantes (May 15, 2009)

My friend's daughter once pointed at my mouth and said "Uncle, uncle, why is your mouth so small?"

I didn't know what to say. :/


----------



## Neversleeps (Apr 27, 2011)

Some people talk without thinking beforehand, I'm sure they meant what they said in a good way!

For me they were:

"You have a sexy phone voice" - One of my best male friends at the time :sus


"You know you are really cute" - One of my best female friends at the time :um


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

A female classmate once said I was soft like a teddy bear :?


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I was called Paraguayan Prince William today. Paraguay is known for its cheap imitations (like China) here. :blank


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

"You are so cute" -from an old lady while I was working at Chickfila

and 

"You walk like an Indian" -I don't know what that means???


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

"Hamster finger children down in his basement where hes homeschooled by her granny" xD


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I was told that I had nice green eyes, once. 
I don't have green eyes.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

back in high school, my english teacher told me that someone in the class had dedicated this song to me.

...

yep. and i'm nothing special too.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

"You are like a match-winning player that never wants to play."


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

RFD1337 said:


> A female classmate once said I was soft like a teddy bear :?


Aww cute, that's a nice complement to recieve..she probley meant that you have a warm personality.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

"I can't stop looking at your ears. They draw the eye into it, its weird. They're so small."

Grandma: "You're so skinny. Well, maybe not skinny. You're just the prefect size."
Yeah, thanks nana. Could have just stopped after saying I was skinny :/


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

"You have nice legs." My grandmother to me when I was twelve and really chubby. D:


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

"you have freakles"
yeah, freakles, not freckles. from a little girl. it was cute though haha.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> back in high school, my english teacher told me that someone in the class had dedicated this song to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> yep. and i'm nothing special too.


lmao this is my favorite.

this guy i'm seeing & his friend told me they were discussing how my name sounds like a porn star name. i mean wait is that a compliment? what are you guys trying to tell me?

freshman year of high school a female substitute teacher kept staring at me. really hard. finally she comes up to me and says "you have really beautiful skin" 

recently when i worked as a cashier at a hardware store (errryeah fun times..) this man came through my line and said "i saw you walking across the parking lot yesterday and since then god wont stop talking to me about you, urging me to speak to you" damn creeps.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

xtina said:


> lmao this is my favorite.


I used to be creeped out by it, but now I just laugh. I hope it was a joke.

___

_"wow, your teeth are so white"_ (... thanks ... i brush them)

and

_"so that's why you are such a gorgeous girl"_ - after I said that my dad's family is part Indian (... i knew what she had meant, but it just sounded, er ... -__-)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I got told I had nice hair once at my co-op placement, by this older lady. That wasn't weird, the fact that she walked up to me and started playing with it was the weird part.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ dear load, people need boundaries!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it weird that it didn't bother me? Somebody intentionally got near me and touched me. :blank (Well, I don't know if my hair counts as me persay)


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

"You could be a Hollywood actor."


----------



## fr3t (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had numerous people tell me that I'm like a prophet and have good insight (which isn't that weird I guess, but I was kinda surprised) lol I don't know what to say to that. I guess I think differently about life than most people I've talked with and surprise them as well as myself.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

One day I was on break at work and this new lady came into the break room. She sat there for a while and then just piped up and said. "You seem so serene"


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

"You look like Abraham Lincoln with that beard"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Being told I look like a vampire samurai. :lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Being told I look like a vampire samurai. :lol


That's pretty cool. Much better than a werewolf ninja, because those suck


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Being told I look like a vampire samurai. :lol


Odd...

_*BUT AWESOME*_

Someone said they liked how pale I was.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> "You look like Abraham Lincoln with that beard"


 You do! 

Well...a little bit.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

PickleNose said:


> You do!
> 
> Well...a little bit.


I need to rock the top hat for the image to be complete. I also need to be born in another century, which I hear is tough to do.

Another weird compliment was: "You look Irish, like Bono from U2" 
--this from a *REALLY* drunk woman in a bar.


----------



## Andrew J (May 9, 2011)

Here is another:
Old Lady- ''You have beautiful hands!''
Me- (looks at hands) ''Wow cool.''
Old Lady- ''For playing piano.''
Me- ''Oh''


----------



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

My high school guidance counselor told me in a meeting that I had really nice hair.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

"You have sweet blood. Like you have a lot of iron. I bet mosquitoes are all over you."

Seriously. This guy I worked with helped me out when I had a bloody nose in the parking lot. Some of it splattered on his arm and he licked it. Then told me how he and some of his friends experimented with vampire-type things, I didn't really get it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Andrew J said:


> Here is another:
> Old Lady- ''You have beautiful hands!''
> Me- (looks at hands) ''Wow cool.''
> Old Lady- ''For playing piano.''
> Me- ''Oh''


:lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IfWinterEnds said:


> "You have sweet blood. Like you have a lot of iron. I bet mosquitoes are all over you."
> 
> Seriously. This guy I worked with helped me out when I had a bloody nose in the parking lot. Some of it splattered on his arm and he licked it. Then told me how he and some of his friends experimented with vampire-type things, I didn't really get it.


Whoa lol. That's a little creepy! But it makes for a great story :yes


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I was once told I had "good veins". This was back when I was 15-16ish and I was a lot more physically active and when I'm fitter my arms are much more veiny for some reason. I guess this person thought it was a good thing, they were taking blood so maybe it made it easier:stu


----------



## LostInBlack (May 13, 2011)

Back in the 4th grade this girl gave me a valentine card and written on it was "_You're the nicest black boy I know!"_. O.O

And my mom always say I have the nicest hands for a guy. She said it again when we were out at dinner. I was like...o..k. Needless to say it made me start paying more attention to my hands. lol.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

my boyfriend telling me that i look always look like a drug addict was definitely the weirdest compliment i've ever received. apparently dark under eye circles are sexy to some people...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

"Wow... You're southern accent is strong yet cool to listen to. I don't hear many as strong as yours. You're so *******." :|


----------



## NorseAtheist (Aug 4, 2009)

"I like you cause i dont know you, and nobody does"


----------



## NorseAtheist (Aug 4, 2009)

Women find meaning in everything.. I dont.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love how you don't care what other people think... if you don't wanna shave you don't... if you don't wanna brush your hair... you don't... you are just perfect. LOL... I was severely depressed at the time and this guy just couldn't see anything wrong... he saw it all as some sort of self-confidence... bizarre.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

thewall said:


> my boyfriend telling me that i look always look like a drug addict was definitely the weirdest compliment i've ever received. apparently dark under eye circles are sexy to some people...


what a weirdo!


----------



## ArtificialSweetener (Sep 18, 2010)

You have a big nose but it fit's you

Believe it or not it actually felt kind of good because whenever people tell me that I'm pretty or I have a small nose I know they're lying but the fact that someone said it fit me made me feel kind of like I could pull it off


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

_"Nice bulge"_


----------



## rfiguero (Mar 31, 2011)

"i thought u were a douchebag at first but then when i met u u turned out to not be so douchy"


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I got asked 10 times in my life time to go in porno. I don't know if that is a compliment.

Also one time this guy text me anonymously asking me if I got botox since I look good and then telling every class he's in that "I got botox"... he thought that was a compliment saying "I got attractive" ... I didn't really like that though and no botox is lamez0rs


----------



## Cynical Sentiments (Jan 15, 2011)

"Are you French?"
"No."
"Oh, because you're really pretty," and then I'm pretty sure he started saying something about Benjamin Franklin. So... I guess I'm pretty like Benjamin Franklin, or...? :blank


I've also gotten, "I just want to stick you in a cage in my room and look at you." and "I want to put you in my trunk." from different people on different occasions. I guess I also look very kidnappable. :|

And finally, "You smell like seagulls."


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

The compliment itself wasn't odd but how it came about stunned me a bit.
Looks-wise I think I'm alright but on facebook (around a year ago) I got approached by a modelling agency in the UK who wanted to ask if I would be interested in giving modelling a go. I found their website and it's real and everything.
Being at uni and not wishing for a career in that, I kindly declined their offer, but from then onwards I started looking at my appearance differently.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

norseatheist said:


> "i like you cause i dont know you, and nobody does"


wtf:|


----------



## daarko (May 16, 2011)

from a classmate:
"You are so fair, do you have some sort of disease?" :um

"You are cute, but too thin, you look like an 12 yr old" ...I am 18 :um

"Your cheeks are so soft", "Your lips are so soft" - Both coming from guys....thanks? :no


----------



## Suzume (May 20, 2011)

Twice I've been told that the back of my neck is pretty.
The first time was odd, but nice. The second time made me wonder what was wrong with the rest of my neck...or any other attribute in the same general neighborhood.


----------



## dshalo (Apr 13, 2011)

"I like your eyebrows."


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

"dating you is like dating someone with autism. sometimes you say brilliant things but most of the time you act like youre mentally not there"


----------



## kaszach (May 20, 2011)

I know there have been many but unfortunately I get very nervous and uneasy when people give me compliments.........i wonder why


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This Korean student at the university I went to said: "Your teeth look like a vampires. BITE ME (while pointing to his neck)! BITE ME!" 

It wasn't as odd as it was funny.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

"You're funny"

I have had several people tell me this. I actually have a pretty corny and wry sense of humor.


----------



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

"Nice scars!" ~ Friend of a friend 

After 10 seconds of awkward silence

"Are you emo?" 

-.-


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

According to an ex female co worker I look like someone "who would do her taxes." I don't know if she meant it as a compliment, but I'm almost positive it was her subtle way of telling me I look like a geek :lol My cousin told me I look like I could be one of those weird European guys who sit around all day doing drugs and making techno music. Once again, not sure if it was meant as a compliment. Quite a few people have complimented me on my voice. One person in particular said she could sit around and listen to me just talk all day. Kind of weird, but I found it very flattering.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

"You're magical."

"Are you that guy in Gattaca?"


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

A stranger stopped me on the street to say, "you look like a cute pillar walking along."


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

''Hey Benjamin Button'' - guy from work


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

"I think the fact that you're awkward is cute." 

Uh, not so much..


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

This lady says to me "I like the way you walk" wtf.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Her: You're lame. Me:...? Her: It's a compliment!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you have a husband? No? You are very hot. .....Be my wife? How much is your price?



Seriously... lmao


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

My Primary Care: You look fatter.
Me:Ummm.. thanks
Primary Care: No, it's a good kinda fat.
Me (inside): You *****


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

"Your nose is like a god." 
"Your hair is like, so dark. Its like a black hole... in a coffin ...underground... at midnight.. during a solar eclipse."


----------



## sdmk (Aug 7, 2009)

NorseAtheist said:


> "I like you cause i dont know you, and nobody does"


That's kind of cool.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

The weirdest I got was:

"Can I touch your face?"


----------



## jaydee7780 (Aug 22, 2010)

hello


so i work in a supermarket and its becoming everyday now
i help a customer once some really nice lookin women said i love you

and another women said im really cute ,another said im such a darling

your really cute, i get that alot even my manager who is a women thinks that 

the guys usually say i like your sence of humor or your a funny guy

once some girl said you seem so confident i go nah im really shy
with all these compliments how come i still can,t get a girlfriend lol


----------



## Keenen (Apr 16, 2011)

"You look like you'd make a good boyfriend" - From a guy : /, thanks for being intrested bro, to bad it wasn't a girl XD.


----------



## perpetualreeling (Jun 13, 2011)

I was at the bank the other day and got nervous about having to sign my name, I screwed it up twice and crossed it out then when I did one that looked half alright my sister said I should circle it. the teller said " Bit of an artist eh"


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> "Your nose is like a god."
> "Your hair is like, so dark. Its like a black hole... in a coffin ...underground... at midnight.. during a solar eclipse."


"I want to lick your cheek holes"


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Jun 12, 2011)

That would be......"Look at this guy walking like he's all hot"
Yes I am...thank you I told the group of drooling horndog women.


----------



## merrick (Jun 12, 2011)

all my dentists tell me I have nice teeth

one said "OH your so handsom i could just sleep with you"...too bad i was 15.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha you guys are funny.

Multiple people at work say, "she's a trip" or go "you're a trip.".....I'm not exactly sure if it's a compliment or not...

I often get "you're funny" too, but they say it when I'm not saying something meant to be funny, and when I ask why, I usually don't get an answer, they just say "you're just funny." uhhh okay? haha.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know if some of the weirder things that have been said about me were meant as compliments or not.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny_Genome said:


> "Are you that guy in Gattaca?"


Fairly certain this is the best compliment of all.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Your hair looks like a wig...but a nice wig.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

"You are seriously so adorable! I wish I could just stick you on a shelf in my bedroom so I could wave at you every morning and be like, 'hey [my name]!'"


----------



## Jemma (Jun 10, 2011)

"You have the most beautiful hands! You should be a hand model" ... w t f...


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> "Your nose is like a god."
> "Your hair is like, so dark. Its like a black hole... in a coffin ...underground... at midnight.. during a solar eclipse."


 omg i like tht ima use tht one ahahahah halerious. And i been told once "u got nice hair, its so black"... OH AND MY FAVORITE "GIRL UR SO HOTT UR LIKE A BAG OF HOT CHETTOS.... WITH LEMON YO" hahahahaha who says that??????


----------



## socialgrace (Dec 4, 2010)

My ex was obsessed with my forehead.....lol.. it's what first attracted him to me. My ex also would say that my eyes were so pretty they were creepy. I've also been told that I have pretty ankles. That my nose was so cute that this one guy wanted to "sop it up with a biscuit" lol. I've also been told that my eyes were so white and clear. 

And I have been complimented on my straight teeth by some old guy at work who told me he was amazed that I had straight teeth...because I looked like I had a overbite when I wasn't smiling------which made me obsess over my profile for weeks. I have braces so I guess that makes my lips stick out a bit.


----------



## fmylife (Jun 15, 2011)

"you're so sexy, you remind me of my niece" (no joke...scarred me for life)


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

fmylife said:


> "you're so sexy, you remind me of my niece" (no joke...scarred me for life)


Oh god. Wtf.

That I have really gorgeous teeth...However, it was from my dentist. So I guess it wasn't that weird.


----------



## fmylife (Jun 15, 2011)

butiadoreyou said:


> Oh god. Wtf.
> 
> That I have really gorgeous teeth...However, it was from my dentist. So I guess it wasn't that weird.


yeah, wtf is right...


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

"You look like Cameron from Ferris Bueller." Still haven't figured out if that's a compliment or not.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

fmylife said:


> "you're so sexy, you remind me of my niece" (no joke...scarred me for life)


WTF 

I don't know if this is odd, but it kind of surprised me. "Wow, I love your eyes, and the makeup...I think I'm in love" by a gay guy back when I was in highschool last year. I didn't know the guy, he just looked at my eyes in a strange way and then said that to me :lol. (I later became friends with him, though)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My mom just the other day - "You look skinny, but you_ really_ aren't huh?" :|


----------



## limonlemon (Jun 18, 2011)

that i have a nice nose. it's odd because I don't.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

you have big eyes


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jemma said:


> "You have the most beautiful hands! You should be a hand model" ... w t f...


^ I've been told this too, & I should be a foot model. :teeth ...I do like my feet though, so it's nice that somebody else notices.


----------



## IsntThisWhere (Jun 17, 2011)

limonlemon said:


> that i have a nice nose. it's odd because I don't.


Lol, I get that too. People seem to compliment others on the oddest things.

My favorite compliment I ever received isn't really odd, but it isn't something you hear everyday. A guy I used to know has high-functioning autism, and he said "I like you because you don't treat me like I'm disabled". I hate it when people are jerks to "disabled" people, so this meant a lot to me.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"Your smile is like a clown having a seizure"


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

"I like the color of your glasses."


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

If I had a face like yours, I'd make up for it with some kind of personality.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

viv said:


> *A stranger stopped me on the street to say, "you look like a cute pillar walking along."*


:spit


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

"You look like a girl"


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Okay, I got told this just recently...

You have really nice fingers, their so nice and long. Then he goes wouldn't mind that around my ****. No joke. This happenend at work because I was typing his information in our system on our computer. That just takes the cake.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone from this website told me..."You look like Conan's sister"


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

"Your voice has many layers." :um


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

MissElley said:


> Okay, I got told this just recently...
> 
> You have really nice fingers, their so nice and long. Then he goes wouldn't mind that around my ****. No joke. This happenend at work because I was typing his information in our system on our computer. That just takes the cake.


Yikes! I hope you never bump into that guy again :eek


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

A girl told me I had "nice feet and toes".


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

you look pretty. (I'm a guy)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Former Boss: ''You have nice hands and very pretty handwriting, can you make some labels for me?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

For such a small list of compliments to choose from its taking a lot of recall time to think of these lol.

I guess probably "you look handsome now", I know it was a pity compliment lol. Might as well have just said "you dont look TOO bad now"


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I don't know about the oddest _ever_...
But recently: "You're very humorous, quietly so, but humorous."
I quite liked that compliment actually.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

"You have the most beautiful eyelashes" considering I am a guy it's kinda awkward, the only good thing may be that it was a girl who said it


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

People always say to me "Omg your sister is so hot, you look nothing like her." 

Yeah, thanks guys.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

"Wow you have big feet". I am 5'9 and my shoe size is 45/46 (size 12/12.5 in the US)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> People always say to me "Omg your sister is so hot, you look nothing like her."
> 
> Yeah, thanks guys.


Horrible!








:squeeze


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

I was once sitting with a group of associates (wouldn't call them friends). They were talking about who we knew that was like sometbody else. For example, everybody agreed one girl was like sonic the hedgehog because she was extremely social with everyone. I was the only one in the group who they couldn't label as somebody else.


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

I was taking a look at someones vehicle the other day to buy, and the owner's wife (old lady), saw my hair (I have long curly hair tied in a pony tail), and was like,"OOoo, I liiike the curly hair!" Creeped me right out. Needless to say I didn't make the purchase.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Indianapolis Jones said:


> I was taking a look at someones vehicle the other day to buy, and the owner's wife (old lady), saw my hair (I have long curly hair tied in a pony tail), and was like,"OOoo, I liiike the curly hair!" Creeped me right out. Needless to say I didn't make the purchase.


that creeped you out? I used to get told that daily :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I got told I had nice hair once at my co-op placement, by this older lady. That wasn't weird, the fact that she walked up to me and started playing with it was the weird part.


(I quoted myself, oh noes)

Happened again. Twice.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Someone telling me that I have pretty asian eyes and I'm not even asian lol


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

you have the complexion of an english rose

i'd sleep with you even though i'm not gay, because you look like a girl (The context was really nice though XD)


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> Yikes! I hope you never bump into that guy again :eek


No Sh*t!!


----------



## uponit01 (Sep 5, 2009)

"you have nice calves"
T-T-Thank You??


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> what a weirdo!


i know, right?!


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

''You would be so perfect if you were only a little bit taller'' 


:rain


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I was in a sort of boarding school years ago. My first day there this guy walked up to me. It was really obvious he was trying to hit on me. After a while talking he tells me: "You've really pretty eyes. I think you're really pretty! But not as pretty as (name other girl in there)." Oh, how nice. You totally know how to compliment girls. Thanks. -_-


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

The weirdest compliment... some guy said I had a "gorgeous neck". How can a neck even be attractive?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"I like your elbow", but I'm gonna assume she was referring to my tattoos. lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I was told I looked like Pee Wee Herman in grade 6... Shia Labeouf in grade 10...and Cory Matthews from Boy Meets World in grade 11 (when I let my curly hair grow out). I always considered these as 'odd' comparisons and not compliments.


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

AntiAnxiety said:


> that creeped you out? I used to get told that daily :lol


It wasn't _what_ she said, but more how she said it. haha.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I've always been complimented on my sense of humor and drawing skills, but lately I've been getting compliments on the way I dress. My best friend's little sister (who is a 10/10 hottie, not that it matters) complimented two different shirts on two different occasions! 

Not really "weird" compliments, but whatever.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

_"one thing I like about you is that I can't tell whether you're drunk or sober."

_I didn't get that


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

"You have sad eyes."

"You're so meek." then he preceded to sort of hit on me? Weird.

"Is that your real voice? I could just listen to her for hours." (This was one of the few compliments that were nice, I've had about 100 other voice comments).


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

someone who didnt know me very well: youre so friendly though, you always seem happy and carefree!

me:


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

"You sound nice" - this was referring to my voice... Uhh ok?


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

You're pretty.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

"I like your smile and the condensation on your cup of water"


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

"C'mon, lemme see your eyes!... *Gets up really close to my face to look at them* Oh, they're cool."
Uh, yeah don't look at my eyes like that.

Or someone saying that they like this bag that I hate and was only using cause it was the only one of a reasonable size for the purpose I needed a bag for.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

"You have beautiful nails." From a doctor who was currently treating my in-grown toenail. Uh... thanks?


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

"you look like a cat"


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I was told I could be in a twilight movie, I didn't know wether that was an insult or what.
I still think about it sometimes, dwell on it too much.

Are they saying I'm a wolf, like hairy, maybe I look undead? I cried a little inside when I heard that.
Ugh... see now I'm obessing over it..


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

"you look like EDWARD CULLEN" Hah maybe when He turns into a zombie that is. :roll


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

softshock11 said:


> "you look like a cat"


Haha I've gotten this too, I like cats though so :yes


----------



## Matthew1234 (Jul 3, 2011)

I mentioned that I liked fishing and the person said, "you _look_ like a fisherman." I gave him a "th...ank you?" in response, and he says, "I think I need to work on my compliments."


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

nice knee caps....i think he meant it


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

"Your eyelashes look like floating butterflies"


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

"you're mid-ugly but hot girls get laid.. and you don't want to get laid so. . ."
or
"you look like ke$ha"


----------



## Oz139 (Jul 14, 2011)

When I was in HS I got "you look smart" from a librarian, I don't wear glasses, but I guess I looked like a fat nerd......

last year before I started to lose weight I got "you look like Jim Belushi" from 2 different people >_<

Few years back a friend of mine came across a picture from when I was like 10 yrs old and she said "wow! you were cute once!"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Can I have your eyes?


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

"You look like a beautiful eskimo."

"I want to sleep in your hair."


----------



## officetechsp (Jun 8, 2011)

*oddest*

Mine would be either my hands are beatiful by koreans or someone said il never need fake eyelashes cause how long they are lol


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, I don't want to be a downer but I never get compliments. Not from males and not from females, nobody tells me anything. I must be hideous.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

Sum guy from my class who would always try to talk to me and call me his latina told me one time. "Damn girl ur so hott ur like a bad of hott chettos......(silent) With lemon!" Ahahahahaha


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

SHYGIRLUV said:


> Sum guy from my class who would always try to talk to me and call me his latina told me one time. "Damn girl ur so hott ur like a bad of hott chettos......(silent) With lemon!" Ahahahahaha


Lmao.


----------



## Onwards and UP (Jul 10, 2011)

Them:"Oh! I love your false nails!"
Me: They're not false.
Them: "Ewww, thats so weird why do you wear your nails so long!"
Me: *facepalm*
Just to get it straight, I do wear my nails long but I try to make sure that they are professionally manicured. I really like my hands, I've considered being a hand model for a living..... until I watched Zoolander.
Also, I was in a bad mood one day and just trying to hurry and get to my car when these huge jocks started laughing at me and said I looked like Sam from ICarly. I think it was supposed to be an insult though. Freaked me out. :L


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

_"You have pretty eyes"_

That's really the only genuine compliment I've ever received, it still shocks me to this very day.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

"You're hairy, but it's cute on you."

"You're so funny when you're not even trying to be."


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

You have girly eyelashes.

I love your eyelashes.

I wish i had eyelashes like yours.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

"Oh sweety, you're such a c***!"


----------



## TheLostCube (Jun 29, 2011)

Random guy at a restruant: "Your school uniform looks good on you."
Um, thanks? It was kind of creepy. 

Also, "you have a nice wallet"


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

"When you do actually talk, it's something funny."


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

i want to kiss your feet suck on your toes and lick your soles


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

My friend compared me to chips.

She said "Nicole, you are like the salt on chips. See, chips are good, the same way life is good. But then theres the salt on the chips which makes the chips complete, [yeah im hungry ] but anyways, youre the salt on the chips."

Copied from an email. I feel like I've been told that I cause high blood pressure, strokes, and heart disease. Interesting compliment :lol


----------



## ndh505 (Jul 10, 2011)

"You're a genius. Compared to you, I'm nothing. You make me want to kill myself."

"Your body is perfect! Do you have anorexia?"

"Your voice is so resonant... You speak like Hitler."


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I ever get this compliment that i have a very good smile..n i look cute and that i make so mischiefs like a child..i m evergreen...
someties i get u look like a doll


----------



## thisgirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Random old guy in a grocery store followed me around the store. He then walked up to me with his cellphone pointed at me and asked if he could take my picture. I said no and got the hell out of there as fast as I could. Weirdo.


----------



## retepe (Sep 5, 2011)

G girl said:


> Someone told me, "you are pretty but you look old for your age":um:um


i hate when people say that, even though i'm still a teenager, i was told that in high school, now i'm 17 and i think i look my age cause at the shops they don't allow me to buy 18+ games which sucks and someone has told me i look 17 without me telling them.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

You are really handsome. I really like your hair. You look nice to me. Odd for me, damn you BDD!!!!!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

"Are you wearing fake eyelashes? No? Well they look too thick to be natural"


----------



## TheQuietSoul (Sep 7, 2011)

I dunno its either between you look so serious or you have no emotion in your face.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

"You'd make a prettier girl than your sister."


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

I have nice hands XD


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

i went to a zombie walk with a guy i dated for a month or two... he told me "you look good undead," but had never really complimented me aside from that. I guess I only look good as a zombie :X


----------



## dudette (Sep 9, 2011)

Random Lady: "So young and already in college! What are you, 15?" Me: "Nope... I'm 21."

But I guess it's a good thing if I look young? lol


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

"You're silly"

Wasn't sure how to take it at the time but she was smiling when she said it.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

An old lady told me I have nice and thick eyebrows :um 
I always thought thick eyebrows was a bad thing…


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

"You're so funny. You say the funniest things."

As in...the things I say and do are so weird that they crack people up. ....Yay.


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

"If I was attracted to you of course I'd date you"....


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

thewall said:


> my boyfriend telling me that i look always look like a drug addict was definitely the weirdest compliment i've ever received. apparently dark under eye circles are sexy to some people...


I've been told something similar to that before too! It was weird.


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

A friend's little sister I hadn't seen since I was in middle school told me a few years after I graduated high school: "You look really different from when you were in school. You look bad." "What?!" "No, I mean in a good way, you have attitude. It's really a good thing and kinda scary."


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Some weird/odd compliments I got were
1. You have amazing hands, you should be a hand model
2. Your fingers are so long
3. Your skin is so soft
4. You have no arm hair(it's blonde)
5. Your hair is so thick.
6. You're funny. I like this one


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

That I have "tasty lickable ear lobes"


o_0


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone stopped me in the street and told me I had a small waist.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

"You have small hands." - some random guy I don't know


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

After I get done massaging a lady...

Lady: "I want to pack you up and take you home with me..."
Me: "Sorry, there's a long line..."


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear (Sep 10, 2011)

You have very strong features, your very handsome


----------



## Contra (Feb 23, 2010)

I got told once that I had nice eyebrows, and asked if I waxed them.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"Woah you can actually draw. I must admit that it surprised me."

I think at least two people have said that to me :lol

Also... I got called 'delicious' by an old man on deviantart.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

"you look like the female version of Kurt Cobain."


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

You're self destructive in a good way.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

"you have beautiful eyes. may i have your eyes when you die?"

"you know, you'd make a really beautiful guy."

me thinking

...but i'm a girl?


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

My psychologist told me yesterday that I was brave facing my fears, I liked that but then she said I was extremely hard on myself, you no I still struggle with any compliments, I must learn to accept them.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

There was a guy I dated long time ago, he said, "Holding you feels different". I say, "Oh, how do I feel different?" He said, "Well, you feel strong and muscular. All the girls ive known feel soft and sqishy, im afraid to break them."


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

I have blonde hair but I used to dye it brown so when my roots started to show they looked really light compared to the dyed hair. I made a comment about it to a friend and he said "Don't worry it doesn't look bad, it just looks like you are balding a little." Not really a compliment but it was meant to make me feel better but needless to say kinda made me feel worse. :um


----------



## prufrock86 (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like the shape of your nostrils (seriously).


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

You are cute for a black girl.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been told by several people throughout my life that I'm "very clean". 

who the hell have they been hanging around?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"You're deep"...never sure how to feel about that one lol...


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Today I was told, "She looks like a protester.... but she's cute." XD Not quite sure what to make of that, but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

"You should become a nanny" - complimenting how nurturing etc, I can be BUT someone said that to me in my final year of high school,wtf!so I should skip college and go onto take care of random people's kids.**** that!


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

"you could be really pretty". "your nose changed!"


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

This 35 year old woman was driving down the road I was like 17 and walking home from the gym, she slowed down to like 3 mph next to me and said, "My back in my younger days you'd be the one I'd be chasing, you're a looker!" I just smiled, didn't really know what to say I was relieved when she drove off.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i never get compliments


----------



## Miss Bee (Oct 15, 2011)

"You look like you could be a vampire," because of my pale skin, blue eyes, and dental and facial structure. But he fit all this same criteria, so he decided we both look like vampires. He had to convince me he wasn't insulting me.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Nice bag." - random person on the bus


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

"You have beautiful veins." Granted this was said by a phlebotomist, lol but still, weird... :b


----------



## Jessey (Oct 28, 2011)

"Your kinder weird, but in a good way"......thankyou, I think?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

The other day a random man I was walking past said I had a great smile.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

You talk like you're writing a book


----------



## Wrexx (Apr 8, 2010)

"You have the voice of a sex line operator"

...Thanks?


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

"You should be a voice actor for some of those horrible animals..." - My Mum. This afternoon...


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

You remind me of Jeff Goldblum. 

Actually, he's pretty cool.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams (Oct 23, 2011)

"Wow you have a big nose, but it looks cute." :|

Btw my nose is not big, just wide like Asians. *facepalm*


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

The closest for me would be "I really like your style" - random guy in mall, who I believe was hitting on me.



Eliza said:


> 'The back of yo' head is ridiculous.'


So listen! Can ah have yo' numba?!


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

.....Someone signed my middle school yearbook "Good luck in high school. You will need it."


----------



## Stardust3 (Oct 18, 2011)

"I love your eyebrows! Are they tattooed on?"


----------



## youresoquiet (Oct 26, 2011)

someone once told my sister that she had "good, wide, child-bearing hips"


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Youre a beast" till this day i have no idea why people say this to me.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

"you are so weird", nice eyes and nice calves....basically anything lol


----------



## sehnsucht (Nov 1, 2011)

"You look like Kira from The Dark Crystal, you've got that bizarre loveliness"

"You're completely socially inept, and its so cute! 

"You either speak in poetry, or are perpetually baked"

"You look like a corpse" < my 'best friend' used to tell me this when I was nine. It was not meant as a compliment, but I was a weird enough kid that I took it as one.

"You have an exquisite sensitivity. I can't imagine how lonely that must be"


----------



## 1mamabear (Nov 27, 2010)

"Hey baby you're HOT, you should come home with me!" - He was about 20 I am 50 and with my 21 year old daughter who IS hot and I am 50, overweight, NOT A COUGAR!
It was my daughter that told me it was me that he was speaking to me, I'm not that arrogant, in fact I was angry, and let him know I didn't appreciate his comment on any level!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

"Damn baby got back. You should make money off that thing." Said by my boyfriends' brothers' girlfriend within the first hour I met her. Not kidding.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Apparently I smell like Honey Bunches of Oats and my lower back is really comfortable to rest one's head on. :stu

Also, my cross country coach once used me as an example of somebody who isn't necessarily talented, but has extraordinary heart and work-ethic...Thanks, Coach.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I think this is my new favorite thread.



Kennnie said:


> "Youre a beast" till this day i have no idea why people say this to me.


I say this to people all the time. Translation: "You're a bada$$." It's a good thing.



poepoe said:


> i went to a zombie walk with a guy i dated for a month or two... he told me "you look good undead," but had never really complimented me aside from that. I guess I only look good as a zombie :X


Necrophilia? :um



SHYGIRLUV said:


> Sum guy from my class who would always try to talk to me and call me his latina told me one time. "Damn girl ur so hott ur like a bad of hott chettos......(silent) With lemon!" Ahahahahaha


:rofl


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

"I love your chubby cheeks!"

I'm sure it was a genuine compliment. But I hate my chubby cheeks, so I did not take it as such.


My favorite, though, was when I was playing piano at the local nursing home. One lady told me that I should play at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been told I look like three different people. How are any of these remotely related?

1.When I wore glasses(ten yrs ago) a couple people told me I looked like Clark Kent.

2. A few said I looked like Charlie Sheen. Is that any better?

3. About a couple months ago a girl said I looked like David Tenant(plays Doctor Who)
Thanks, I guess?


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

VaeVictis said:


> 3. About a couple months ago a girl said I looked like David Tenant(plays Doctor Who)
> Thanks, I guess?


David Tennant is amazing, so I would definitely take that as a compliment.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Once in gym class one guy said to me "You have serious manpower." when we were playing volleyball because I hit really hard.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

"Your ears are pointy."
meant in a positive way
totes, totes


----------



## velvetblade (Nov 2, 2011)

_"Your hair smells nice" _- Once from a drunk guy; once from one of my friends (female) and once from a woman at work.....:um

_"You're an awesome person but not right for me. My dad also said so, and I always listen to him..." _- Rejection and compliment all-in-one (not like he was _my type_ either anyway...I don't date _players._ And what 30-year old guy takes dating advice from their dad anyway? Especially HIS type)

_"You're a good friend" _- Uhm, ok. If you say so. I don't agree but hey, it's your opinion so.......:boogie

_"I like the way your nails are sort of embedded"_ - Not sure how to explain what my nails look like. The skin on either side of my nails seem to go up a bit higher than it should

And this wasn't a compliment, but rather just a WTF moment:

Same woman at work who complimented me on how my hair smells, once walked up to me (I was sitting at my desk) and took my ponytail and gently tugged it literally saying "boing-boing" while smiling (she's in her 40s). I have curly hair and my hair was making nice locks, which are bouncy and spring back when you pull them straight. It made me feel like a friggin' 5-year old. Fortunately she resigned last month, so no more weirdness!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

"I like your knuckles."

Uh, thanks.


----------



## jdubbb (Apr 22, 2011)

"why are you so nice?"


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

"you were so cute when you were little..what happened?"


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This girl my age told me that I reminded her of her mom. She showed me a pic of her and she was white, with straight hair and in her forties. I was 19, with very curly hair and black. But I dunno I still think it was nice of her to compare me to someone that plays such a big part in her life.  
...Plus her mom looked nice and was pretty. :b


----------



## Run Pony Run (Mar 14, 2012)

"Your way cuter than any cartoon character."


----------



## girl1992 (Jan 1, 2012)

"You have a deep voice. It's kinda sexy and husky!" - this was made by this guy I hated at the time who was weaselling his way into my group of friends (he succeeded) but I didn't appreciate the comment all that much lol.
Also, my friend told me "You have a big a.r.s.e!" I was like "Um?" and really offended and she was like "No, in a good way! Like, you have a skinny waist and thin legs and a great a.r.s.e!", then later that same day she said "Your body is like a coke bottle."
Weird compliments, but by no means bad!


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

when someone I decently knew told me that his girlfriend(!) thought I looked attractive with the beanie I was wearing last winter (because I was postponing to go to the hairdresser as long as possible, as usual, and it would poke in my eyes without, lol)

appart from the fact that I don't usually hear that a woman thinks I look attractive I also felt kinda uncomfortable when he said that about his own girlfriend with a big smile on his face.. lol


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

"You have nice nails."
"I like your feet. Your toes are all round and funny looking."


----------



## BoyWonder (Mar 14, 2012)

*"You looked older than that."*

Some guy maybe 19 or something came up and tried to talk to me. After a few awkward moments he asked me how old I was. He was a little surprised when I told him I was 15. He thought I was "grown". I'd be short for 19, but I have a very mature looking face. Lots of people think they're complimenting me when they say how "mature" I look. I take it as an insult since it means they just assume I'm some midget man. No offence to any little people out there.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone once told me that the birthmark in the middle of my nose is cool.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Friend told me i had big nuts once.


----------



## capcar (Jan 16, 2012)

The last time I went to a club (I hate those places, by the way), which was a year and half ago or so, some chick came up from behind, caressed my head a little bit and said "I like your head".

That was strange. She was drunk.

I do have a nice head though.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

a women said to me "you have very interesting eyes, they are.....strange"


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

"You have really nice hands."

Thanks Barette. :con


----------



## MakeYourself3241 (May 4, 2012)

I work at a gas station and one of the customers that came up said I look like a big doll. ?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Person: "You could play a Tim Burton character in real life."
Me: "Huh?"
Person: "Like if they made Corpse Bride into a live action film, you could be the corpse bride..."
Me: "I look like a corpse?!"
Person: "No, I mean you have the shape, high cheekbones, big eyes, the demeanor, and you just look like you could pull off the dead victorian look..... I don't mean it like it's a bad thing. It's a good thing."

Alrighty then....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't remember the last time someone complimented me irl. But I have been complimented on this site. Here is one that kinda made me laugh.


> hey dude, I liked your signature so I thought I'd click your profile. Saw your pic...geez, if I had arms like yours, my SA would be a thing of the past.....


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I like your walk. It has a little bounce to it. It's quirky.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

"Your skin looks really nice under _this _light." :um


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A (female) friend once told me I had 'sexy arms'.

I still can't make head or tails of that one.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

My 4th grade teacher said: "You always accomplish your goals, eventhough, you are quiet."


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

A guy told me he liked my stockings.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

What's odd about that? He's obviously a leg man. :boogie


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

"You talk funny." I'm still not sure what that meant. Being funny and talking funny are two different things.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

You have a nice neck!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

"You have really soft hands. What kind of guy has hands like that?" 
--from the girl behind the counter at Staples. Weird comment, because I have weight callouses on both hands.


----------



## drunkisnature (Jan 17, 2012)

You're a good actor, but it's probably just because you're an idiot.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

"I like the little bald patch in your beard"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

That I was extremely good looking with nice ***. This was years ago, and I heard it from multiple people, so they alll lie.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"Your pace of conversation is quite slow."


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone on the "post a picture and I'll say something positive" thread. 

They said that I had a nice full face. I know it was well intentioned, but to me, it meant "you have a nice fat face."


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I've been told that one quite a few times too. :|


I don't get it. What is sexy about arms?????


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I don't get it. What is sexy about arms?????


Some people are attracted to different body parts. I, for one, often find mens' forearms and hands extremely attractive.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Insults a plenty*

I complained to my sister that my nose is getting bigger and pudgy and knobby. She says it doesnt look bad because I have large eyes. Thanks...if I didnt have large eyes and nose would be HUGE! Lol Ah another one from my sister in law...you know christina (her sister) is wrong you do have a booty. Nice!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> I, for one, often find mens' forearms and hands extremely attractive.


Ditto


----------



## f1point8 (May 21, 2012)

I don't know if this is really all that odd, but I've been told, "I wish my daughter had your eye color."


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

"you have a pretty face"


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Ventura said:


> I get asked this a lot "Your hair is soo nice, can I touch it?"


Yeah! It's even worse when they lean in to hug you and they say, "Ohhhhh it smells good too."

 Please step away.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sort of a dorky, funny compliment I got from someone once:
"You'd make a good witness at crime scenes."


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

someone said i have nice hands once...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

"I want to bite off your cheekbones".


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

"I really like your teeth". That was a weird day.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

"Oh you have soft hand." And there were like feeling my palms. I was to embarrassed to stop them. I don't have 'man hands' though they didn't say that.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

this young 17 year old guy most recently said i looked 50 years old because my beard was all outgrown, i said WHAT! **** U hahaha


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

Weirdest that I can remember would be "you have nice eye brows" I was confused, it was while we were making pictures of our selves with scrap paper pieces and I needed help with my face.

I've had lots of odd compliments.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I was told by a girl "you're cute, but do you come in a fun size?" I didn't understand it then but now I think she was saying I wasn't her type because I am too tall.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

My old crush once complimented on my scarf. I can't remember the exact words he said, but he described it like it was some art work he had seen. He said it in a very intelligent way so I guess that's why I can't remember....


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I was playing soccer with some guy and he said i was like speedy gonzales , wth did he mean..


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

ak3891 said:


> I was playing soccer with some guy and he said i was like speedy gonzales , wth did he mean..


He means you run super fast.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ive been told my voice sounds alot like Vin Diesel it was pretty random at the time but i took it as a compliment lol.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Back in the 10th grade:

Friend: Ugh so tired of my breakouts
Me: They will go away sooner or later my face breaks out
Friend: Your pimples look good on you though
Me: K?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

My mom said to me "You have cute feet"


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

"You have nice eyebrows. They're so thick" 
-Mom


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

I get "nice eyebrows" sometimes.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A customer said I had a nice grace to the way I move.

What made it more awkward was that I was sweeping the floor :blank


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

"You have a nice butt" *cops a feel*
Even odder 'cause it was a compliment paid by a girl. An _incredibly_ attractive girl.

We were just friends at that point.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My mom told me today that I have a nice shaped head...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

"You have cute dimples". Uh..ya thanks, guys love to be told this.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

"You have very expressive eyes." 

"You have wide hips." < No idea what to make of that. And completely out of conversation, by the way. 

...Nothing I can think of now but I've received quite a few -_-


----------



## NyanChalant (May 16, 2012)

"You look like a fairy. I just want to put you in a bottle and carry you around!" -friend of a friend (Zelda reference maybe?)

"You're so weird. I'm glad you're my kid." -My dad's comment on one of my drawings

"You're weird, but in a cool way." -Friend from art class (since when is weird cool?)


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was told by a guy that when he first met me I was a kid, like 18 (I was really 20) and that I'm all grown up now. I'm a real person! 

What was I before, an imaginary person?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

The special needs girl I was a caregiver for.. she kinda has buck teeth.. a boy in her school said to her "You have cool teeth" back handed compliment lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> I was told by a girl "you're cute, but do you come in a fun size?" I didn't understand it then but now I think she was saying I wasn't her type because I am too tall.


She was flirting with you. She didn't know what to say, so she came up with something stupid.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

"You look like a brat doll"


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Oddest.."You look fertile."

Not sure how much weirder you can get.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

lolz recntly "wow you have very big hands"


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, at my job I have to call other offices around the country, women say i sound like Denzel Washington, My supervisor who is a woman said a few of them have the "hots" for me, jesus...:| 

the best compliment goes to a poster here though, mirror wrote "I'm interesting but deranged" that one will stick with me for a long time.


----------



## Kuinaurinko (Aug 5, 2012)

One of my coworkers told me once that i have a good taste in food because i like to eat at the chinese restaurant across the street.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

hh


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

"You look cute in hair rollers" "I Like your eyelashes" jerk ex-boyfriend said this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wasn't really a compliment but I was standing in line for a roller coaster at Knott's berry farm, and some random girl walked up behind me, put her nose up against me and started sniffing me. And then she went and hid behind her friends.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

"I like your lisp."

I'm quite thertain that I don't have one.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple of years ago I took my mother to her lung doctor. A 80 year old woman said that I have bedroom eyes.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

"You have a sense of intelligence about you."


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

"You have a musical quality to your voice." From my english teacher when I had to give a speech


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

SHYGIRLUV said:


> Sum guy from my class who would always try to talk to me and call me his latina told me one time. "Damn girl ur so hott ur like a bad of hott chettos......(silent) With lemon!" Ahahahahaha


Very nice!! I might actually steal this one :idea


----------



## LeeAnne1990 (Jun 24, 2012)

A guy once told me that my name sounds like a "sexy French dish".


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

"you have a monstrous jaw"


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

"Nice penis, it looks like a turtle cowering in fear"


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

hjhgj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> LMFAOOO! This tickled me.


When I was 11 years old a 30 year old woman said that I had pretty eyes and long eyelashes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

"Your too cute to not have a girlfriend" :um


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

"You have cool long fingers"


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

kehcorpz said:


> "Nice penis, it looks like a turtle cowering in fear"


Hoooooly ****! :eek

I got, "You look like a young Bono from U2, only you're wearing a sweater."


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

hhg


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive got a couple actually. In grade 8 a girl said that I looked like Stuart Little the mouse. I didnt know it was a complement at the time but later found out that she meant I was cute like a mouse or something along those lines.

The more strange one was from another girl a few years later and she said that I had really big feet and then smiled and winked at me. I don't really know what she was winking for but I did have pretty big feet for my age.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

One time at work a customer came up to the counter (bakery) and my coworker who had purple and pink hair starts helping her. The lady said to her "oh I love your hair!" and me being the curious busybody that I am turned around and the lady's eyes go straight to my chest (36GG XD) and she goes and I love your BOOBS!" lol this lady was a perfectly straight middle aged soccer mom so that made it even funnier.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like working with you. You don't complain much.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

"I like how you don't talk much... cuz you got bad breath"
haha kidding. 

Ok joking aside, I don't really get weird compliments. I always get called "pretty" which i dislike a lot due to the fact that i'm male. So people may think it's a compliment but in reality it's not. In fact it is even more bothersome because as a kid I got confused for a girl quite a lot. This may be part of why I have SA but who knows. It was a kill on my self esteem that's for sure.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

when I went to the barber on a friday afternoon and she casually asked if I was going clubbing or something that night and I replied 'No I never do that' upon which she said 'Oh really? You look like the type of guy who does that a lot'. I was like 'okay then..'. I guess it was quite a compliment but I felt stupid


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

"nice eyeballs"

seriously. I found it weird that the girl who said it didn't say "nice eyes" instead


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CoolSauce said:


> when I went to the barber on a friday afternoon and she casually asked if I was going out that night and *I replied 'I never go out'* upon which she said 'Oh really? You look like the type of guy who goes out a lot'. I was like 'okay then..'. I guess it was quite a compliment but I felt stupid


If I said that, I would have to go bury my head for a few days.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> If I said that, I would have to go bury my head for a few days.


oops epic english fail there. She asked if I was going to a club or something that evening and I said no I never do.

Now I feel like burrying my head, lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CoolSauce said:


> oops epic english fail there. She asked if I was going to a club or something that evening and I said no I never do.
> 
> Now I feel like burrying my head, lol


I actually spelled it right. English win.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

"I'm sorry. You're a lot cuter than most guys that I met."


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

"I like how you carry a screwdriver in your watch"


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

'you look like the type of person who is good at quizzes' :um

'your hair is so cool!' (i hadnt brushed it and it was sticking up all over the place).

'you would make a really cool looking corpse' O_O


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

You have a good shaped skull.


----------



## deealexie (Aug 7, 2012)

NumeroUno said:


> ''if you were 20 years older....mmm''
> 
> was weird.


AWWWW! That made me laugh! Haha, how weird! 
:teeth


----------



## LostMermaid (Aug 8, 2012)

"You're one of the weirdest people I know...in a good way" 

I hate whenever people tell me that..


----------



## failure9000 (Jul 19, 2012)

"You look just like that guy from little britain!"

He meant this guy http://www.partypacks.co.uk/images/products/product_67425_1_orig.jpg


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I loved reading the replies. :teeth

Someone once said that I look a lot like my brothers, just with longer hair. She said it as if it's a compliment haha- Awesome, thanks! XD


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Do insults count? My boss said to me the other day: "There seems to be something about you, that people don't like."


----------



## Miyuu (Aug 9, 2012)

"You have a very deep and masculine voice. I like it." From my (female) classmate. I'm a girl, so I didn't really know how to take it. :um


----------



## IAmMe13 (Jul 17, 2012)

People always tell me I look like I'm 13 and then attempt to try to convince me that it's a good thing. *I'm 20*


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

"I want your forehead."

And this one time a strange lady wanted to run her fingers through my hair.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

'That sneeze of yours is so cute, it's going to be the reason your future spouse falls in love with you.' lol


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

"You have a nice hairline."


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

"You have beautiful ears" - My doctor as he fondled my ears with care during an examination, some years ago.

This stuck with me for some reason.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

"You have very small nostrils." Not sure if that's a compliment, but it's certainly odd!


----------



## KC420 (Jul 16, 2012)

You have nice eyelashes.. which is weird cause im a guy o.o


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

"You have small ears". When in reality they aren't too small but a little bit smaller than the average persons ear. I guess its better than having big floppy ears that stand out and people pointing out "Hey look! Dumbo ears!" like this one guy that got made fun of all throughout his middle school and hs years..


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

"You look good for an {insert the name of my country of origin}"


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

"You have a nice, small mouth. It'd be great for porn."

"Why can't you be a guy? I would date you in a heartbeat." - this coming from three different girlfriends. Why, do I look like a dude or something?

"You're actually pretty deep, but most people can't see that because you look like a frickin' kid."

"You'd make a great mum." (From the same person who told me I look like a kid.)

"You're insane, but you have a good head on your shoulders."

Also, someone once called me a "spiced vanilla latte" in reference to my appearance. Whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

That I look like Brad Pitt. Because I look more like Johnny Depp.


----------



## Noroshi (Oct 14, 2012)

"You have very Japanese shoulders." I got this from a Japanese lady at a Japanese cultural exchange I went to years ago. It meant that I have the sort of shoulders that are well suited to wearing a kimono.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

When my Irish sister-in-law visited here in the country last 2010 along with my older half-bro. She said this to me without a laugh

"You know,you're really beautiful & pretty, a lot of girls would fall for you when you go to London" 

I was surprised and thought of myself " what?!that sounds more like a girl !". I heard handsome,physically attractive before but not that one and it came from a white girl:b


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

You have nice eyelashes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

"You have very masculine hands."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

"You have a photographic smile" - yeah right, I never smile in photos I'm too gangsta for that ****


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

"You have cute toes, I just want to suck them" :con


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"I like the way you read that, I like your accent" .... what accent?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

"You have long, african hands. You know, like those Masai people."

:stu


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

One day when going into work with a really bad sinus cold and a gravelly voice, my co-worker said: "Good god, you sound soooo sexy."

My female friend: "It's really too bad you're not gay."

In reference to a recent promotion: "**** yeah, you should get it! No one sloughs through like you. No one."


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

that I have strong nails



crazyg said:


> One day when going into work with a really bad sinus cold and a gravelly voice, my co-worker said: "Good god, you sound soooo sexy."


yeah my friend also told me I sound sexy when I'm cold, maybe catching a cold is not really a bad thing after all :teeth


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

lol i was at a basket ball game and theres this boy ive known since like 3rd grade and never really talked but i was messing arround and told my that this boy sexted me lol he just butts in and hes like " I know about the sexy part but not the STD? haha and now 5 yrs later im engaged to that boy lol.


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

i dont really remember the whole story so it might sound a lil wierd but sorry.


----------



## lady lavender (Oct 24, 2012)

"Wow, you've got great veins!" by every doctor I've ever gone to. I guess I'm easy to give shots to? I don't even know.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"you have cool eyes"

"you look very dapper"

and "you have a nice jawline"

I've never recieved a very odd compliment but these came closest to strange, as none of these are very true. :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

"You have really nice hands"


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

"You're very blunt"

and I am


----------



## rain001 (Mar 2, 2013)

u look like nazi soldier .


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Someone once told me he found my mental health problems attractive.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice butt. Such a great asset.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ive never recieved an odd compliment....


----------



## southwales (Mar 2, 2013)

"Your absolutely massive tom" I am extremely tall and broad.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

"You look different...pretty yet different."


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

"It's sexy when you burp, you are so uninhibited."


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Heard that I have nice teeth today.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

"You have great ears by the way, they're very small. I like your ears."


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> "You have great ears by the way, they're very small. I like your ears."


That's the cutest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Your gorgeous... Thought that was reserved for girls....


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

An attractive girl once told me that she'd like to take me home and feed me crumpets.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

people have complimented my teeth and I don't understand why lol


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

Dalek said:


> An attractive girl once told me that she'd like to take me home and feed me crumpets.


Well, did you take her up on the offer?


----------



## madddogg (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe this isn't that odd but I often get told that I have beautiful eyes. Usually by the barber.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

mishima said:


> people have complimented my teeth and I don't understand why lol


I've noticed some women have very nice teeth. It's very attractive. Especially if it's paired with a very nice smile.


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

FearIsland said:


> Well, did you take her up on the offer?


No lol. I have a feeling it was more of a figure of speech than a real offer.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

A. Girls eyes.... A nicely sharpened body and beautiful eyes is often a knock out to me.. I've told some girls they have beautiful eyes... Not in 8 years though lol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

"You have nice, slender feet." 
"You have the most beautiful lips I have ever seen."
"Your hair is sexy."
"You smell clean."
"Yo, you pretty as s***."
"You look like a Christian." ???? :um


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

you're pretty ugly, but not as bad as I anticipated


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

Dalek said:


> No lol. I have a feeling it was more of a figure of speech than a real offer.


Should have told her you'd love to eat her crumpet. :wink


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

You clean up good


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

```

```



ineverwipe said:


> You clean up good


But I thought you never wipe?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Dalek said:


> But I thought you never wipe?


Lol


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

"You look like Batman."


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

"I dig your 39-minute thread revivals, unlike the 127-minute ones the tabloids report you as always doing!"


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

My father told me that "I have a _*well shaped head*_".
:boogie:roll:fall:con:haha

LOL.

I had NO idea how that take THAT one !


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

We had a Spanish substitute teacher once and out of the blue, while asking me a question, she just said, "_You have such beautiful lips_".


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

"You'd look really good pregnant"


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

_I like how you did your eyebrows._

Were they_ that _noticeably unnatural?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

G girl said:


> Someone told me, "you are pretty but you look old for your age"


*I would kick them in the TEETH !*
( Was that a compliment or an insult? )
:mum:sus:wife:um:fall

:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I keep getting "you have the Longest eye lashes I ever seen" since I was born. lol... and I have to talk to people about my lashes often.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> My father told me that "I have a _*well shaped head*_".
> :boogie:roll:fall:con:haha
> 
> LOL.
> ...


LOL me neither XD


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

You would be amazing if you came out of your shell.

Thank you?


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

"You're the least violent person I know" Thanks? lol

and this one I get from hairstylists as well as random people at bus stops lol - "You have really thick hair"


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The oddest I've gotten would probably be, "You would make a hot girl." even though I don't think it's *that* odd. I appreciate all compliments, no matter how weird/creepy.



PandaBearx said:


> "You have nice legs" and "you have really nice cheekbones" (I don't really think I have prominent cheekbones and my legs well......they're dancer legs, but I always thought they looked too thick) I've also gotten told I have a nice nose. *Didn't know that noses could be nice lol*


None of those things seem all that odd to me. Noses can be cute as hell. I've always liked girls with small, perky, noses. Then again I've liked ones with big noses too. I'm also a big fan of eyebrows, and chins. Bold eyebrows, and angular/strong chins are so cute.

Just faces actually, faces are cute.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

I have curly hair and I often get the "Women would kill to have your hair." compliment.

It's not that odd I guess, but it's a little emasculating. It's usually little old ladies that say it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oh...this old lady told me I have a cute sneeze the other week, lol.


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

I love your flat, it's so small...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Once, I was sitting in the break room at work and some lady who had just started a few days earlier came and sat near me. I always talked to people at that job just because I'm always interested in learning about new people. I wasn't attracted to her or anything. She was about twice my age.

Anyway, suddenly, she looks at me, sighs and says "You just seem so serene!"

Now even though I do have SA, I'm not always speechless but I didn't really know what to say.


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

You have really pretty feet.
:um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm... This is really barely a compliment but once when I was really young a woman told my mum that I had very peculiar eyes apparently...



Stilla said:


> Heard that I have nice teeth today.


I've gotten that a couple of times too actually lol.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

" I never thought[race] could be so good in English and be accepted in an Honors english class." " You would be an amazing mom" " what a nice nose".. The weirdest one a teacher was watching me came up to me then said"youre so calm ... You're gonna have a beautiful life"(pfft)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

That I have a "nice chubby penis"... Way tmi, I know, but that's the weirdest compliment I ever received, followed by the one from this one girl that thought I looked like an adorable monkey.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

That I have a Jlo body. I think they were talking about my butt... did like a motion to it. XD


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

A girl once said she'd end up marrying me. Odd because we had never dated. And actually I knew she didn't mean it literally. Yeah it's pretty difficult to explain this one at all. Had the situation been different I'd probably take it as teasing / being mean. But she was really sweet to me. It was simply an odd compliment.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Every compliment I get is odd in its own way. I know they're not true.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A customer told me that I had a very deep voice. I got the impression that She must have been shocked or something.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

When I first started working at my current job, this cute girl that was working the register introduced herself to me. A few minutes later, we were talking about school for some reason, and I said something like, "Yeah, I'm so glad that I'm finally out of high school, and in college.". She then said, "Wait, high school? How old are you?". I said, "I'm 18.". She said, "Holy ****, I thought you were 30!"

I honestly don't know if I should have taken that as a compliment or an insult.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

"You're not like fat slob fat, you're sort of a muscular fat guy. Especially if you worked out more"


----------



## Agua fria (Feb 17, 2014)

You're like a silent monk assisting us on our journey...

a friend I used to have (he was just a little stoned):clap


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

When I was 12, I had two older girls ask me if I were a female. T-thanks...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

One girl told me I had nice feet.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

You remind me of Miss Marple (elderly amateur detective from Agatha Christie books).


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Odd? Hmm, I was once told that I had great shaped eyebrows when I was getting them done once.

Other than that, I get told fairly often that I don't look my age, and I look younger than I am. *shrugs* I'll ride that for as long as I can. haha


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

most people are afraid to talk to me so idr the last time I got ANY kind of compliment except for when I went to the eyedoctor last summer, the woman working on my eyes said I have "such long eyelashes"...but idk if that was meant to be a compliment because im a guy...maybe she just thought I was weird looking...although she seemed really nice in general so I dont think she would have said it maliciously but idk...


----------



## ellieg (Sep 18, 2012)

"You're a beautiful _coloured_ girl which is strange because most coloured people aren't" 
... right ok I'm not gonna thank you for that.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Someone told me that I looked 'really humble'. They were smiling as they said it so I assumed it was kinda a positive statement


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Metalunatic said:


> That I have a "nice chubby penis"... Way tmi, I know, but that's the weirdest compliment I ever received, followed by the one from this one girl that thought I looked like an adorable monkey.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I was 14, maybe 13. Some old men told me "You're so pretty, like some girl", I got confused, didn't know if it's positive or negative, and I still don't.

And I don't look feminine at all, trust me.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

friend: 'you have good nails' 
me: 'just what the **** are you even trying to imply?

my nails were bare, I only cut it once a month and he told me they were nice? and why nails? :lol what's the significance of nails? what set them apart from other billions of human nails? should my hands model?


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

"You look like Phil Collins."

I REALLY don't; and this was from some guy sitting on a café terrace in Vancouver who looked just like Charles Manson.


----------



## Robleh (Jan 28, 2014)

"Looks are not Everything." I just don't know how I'm suppose to take this, but I heard it in school and at work now. I guess people say it with not good intentions because it's preceded by "you're single right?" and sometimes with a subtle way of confirming my virginity "when will you get a woman?"


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

G girl said:


> Someone told me, "you are pretty but you look old for your age":um:um


Whoops I said this once, but I meant both of them as a good thing!

"You look like a French Hollywood actor"

"You are hot, but I hope the piss won't go up to your brain" (meaning- but don't start behaving too full of yourself now)

Someone told me "you are so smart" and then I told him that he is too but he said "no, I just know things because I learn a lot - you are TRULY smart"

"Your girlfriend would never leave you"

"Too bad not everyone is like you"

Yey, now I feel better with myself.


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

"you're crazy, but I like it"
"you're very good at threatening me"
"you smell good, like roses and french fries" I don't know what that's supposed to mean 
"I like your eyeballs, I wanna touch them"
"you're funny too, if you try"
"your thighs must be really comfortable to rest on"
"you make good facial expressions"


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Ineko said:


>


Yes. Although at the time my reaction was more along the lines of .


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

You know you're beautiful right? 

or maybe...

you look 14...how old are you? I tell my real age. "Oh...good. Okay. Wow." Calls Over friend. 

Honey, you are working them heels. I remember those days. 

lol to all of them.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

"You are beautiful there" *points to crotch*...


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

One time I was walking at my community college, and three black guys were sitting on a bench, and one of them asked me, "hey man, where are the *****es at?" And I said, "I don't know." He said, "well, you look like you know."


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

the fact that i can't remember a single compliment suggests something about me


----------



## Umueze (Mar 29, 2013)

"You're smart for a black guy"

*sigh*


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

"I bet you have nice legs. Nice legs turn me on, mmmmm". 

That was the first compliment/flirt I had ever gotten from a guy...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Oh*

Is the best I ever got


----------



## Johana (Feb 3, 2014)

"You're so hot that I'm sure many guys would masturbate to your picture" <- and he knows I'm a sexual abuse survivor :-(


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

"We appreciated your sense of humor" 

Something along the lines of "we should make babies" because he liked my hair.

"It's so tempting. I want to lie on it." Again, about my hair.


My oddest comments usually relate to how much people like my hair.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

"You would be so hot if you got buff"

"You're cuter than your brother, you're just more intimidating" not even sure if those are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Umueze said:


> "You're smart for a black guy"
> 
> *sigh*


That would piss me off.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

you have a nice forehead.
I swear I've heard this from a video on youtube or something


----------



## crono059 (Mar 8, 2014)

While single, at a bar in 2009...

"Your cute. You remind me of Tom Cruise"

Me: "Cruise? Pre or Post Kidman?"

I look nothing like Tom Cruise and I never got an answer... lol


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

"You have really attractive hands"


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

DisneyMisfit said:


> "I bet you have nice legs. Nice legs turn me on, mmmmm".
> 
> That was the first compliment/flirt I had ever gotten from a guy...


As cringeworthy as that sounds... It sounds like something I'd say.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I was planting a tree on one of my rental propertys and a woman walks by on the sidewalk and looks at me and says: that is a large tree your planting, you must have a lot of pluck to pull that off alone. I just looked at her and thought is she on drugs what is wrong with this woman.


----------



## taawni138 (Jan 6, 2014)

someone said they liked my cheeks and another said they liked my nose which was weird lol. or this guy when he was high said i looked like an attractive 8 year old lmao


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

People asking me where I got plastic surgery. How in the hell I could afford that.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

you got a pretty mouth


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe not 'odd' but one time, last year, I was embarrassed, and a kid who was a whole year younger than me, called me CUTE when I was blushing. Honestly, I wanted to slap the ***** in the face.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"your overbite gives you the illusion of nice, full lips when your mouth is closed." 
my mum loves to give me the weirdest compliments.

"you know, you have a really nice jawline. it kind of reminds me of miley cyrus' jawline." again: what the hell, mum.

"cool eyes." not the typical "pretty" or "beautiful." and i'm glad for that. i'd rather be cool that pretty. gag.

and just tonight from my roommate: "you have the cutest laugh." and if you heard my laugh, you would laugh from that statement. LOL. i literally sound like i'm choking on a squeaker or i'm, like, super stoned or something. 

she also keeps telling me how "insane," "weird" and "hilarious" i am, referring to the many times she was in the room when i was voice chatting a friend online. she always is excited when i call my friend now. i can't even....lol. i don't know.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"You sound like Will Smith"
Mmmm ok?

I've gotten that twice actually.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

You have small teeth. This is a compliment in Japan.


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I was complimented.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

A few people have thought I'm married and/or have children.

I haven't even gotten a peck on the cheek by a girl for crying out loud! :mum


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> and just tonight from my roommate: "you have the cutest laugh." and if you heard my laugh, you would laugh from that statement. LOL. i literally sound like i'm choking on a squeaker or i'm, like, super stoned or something.
> 
> she also keeps telling me how "insane," "weird" and "hilarious" i am, referring to the many times she was in the room when i was voice chatting a friend online. she always is excited when i call my friend now. i can't even....lol. i don't know.


she probably recorded your laugh, transferred the file to her computer, and now listens to it at various intervals throughout the day. she also went to church and said 'thank god for that laugh amen.'

i wouldn't be surprised if you woke up to a good morning kiss from her


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You're sweet and sparkly like a cupcake.


----------



## Snowy1 (Aug 25, 2013)

When I was in middle school the dentist told me I had very laid-back teeth. I think he was referring to the fact that they put up no resistance when he was trying to correct my massive overbite.

I guess the overbite's attitude was contagious, because in college my calc professor told the entire class I was laid back. I had just started taking Xanax weeks prior, so I guess I can see where she was coming from.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

A few that I can remember...

Without even hearing me talk someone told me "You look like you can sing really good"

"You kind of look like Ellen Page"

A guy working at the mall told me "you're the prettiest girl that's come into the mall today"

"Are those your real eyelashes?"

"You remind me of Cassie from Skins"


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice elbow!


This was while playing hockey.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> she probably recorded your laugh, transferred the file to her computer, and now listens to it at various intervals throughout the day. she also went to church and said 'thank god for that laugh amen.'
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if you woke up to a good morning kiss from her


Naw; she thumped me awake with her bible this morning and told me I was going to hell for making her think lustful thoughts about my obnoxious laugh.



RelinquishedHell said:


> You're sweet and sparkly like a cupcake.


Best.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

"You're pretty for an asian."

I think they were trying to compliment me but it ending up being backhanded.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

"You are a beautiful loser, a really beautiful loser"

I am not sure whether the emphasis was on the "beautiful" or "loser" part


----------



## taawni138 (Jan 6, 2014)

" you look like you can sing good" ...wtf


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

"If you were even moderately attractive you could so easily be famous!"


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

When this girl said my hair was my best feature. Got me thinking how attractive would she find me without it :/ does my level of attractiveness depend on my hair cuz that's the only thing women ever compliment me on (See my pictures)


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

"You have cute, tiny feet!"

"You kinda look like Audrey Hepburn" - this is a lie. I do not resemble her at all.

I dunno if this is considered a compliment but when I was around 15 I got carded for going to see.......... a PG13 movie. What the ****?


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

"You would make a good dad." 

or something like that. It was a pretty sweet/cute comment lol.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

"What are you?"


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember seeking a birthday present for a friend of mine. I was alone trying on jewelry at the mall, looking for the perfect gift when a random woman (she may have worked there or she may have just been merely passing by, I am not sure) stopped mid-step, promptly approached me, then abruptly grabbed my hands and said, "Your hands are so gorgeous! Your fingers are so long and slender, and you have a beautiful nail shape. And your skin! It's so soft, smooth and fair. Have you considered becoming a hand model?"

It was embarassing, to say the least. Needless to say, I do not venture near the jewelry sections anymore.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

*Sitting at class working at a group project*

*Random girl grabs my hand out of nowhere*

"Oh my gawd... Your nails are so pretty, I'm so jealous!"

"..."

"Ehm... Thank you?"


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

On a job interview the interviewer said to me "you look clean that's good".... 
I was like dang does she have dirty people working for her or something like wtf lol


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> "What are you?"


Sookie?


----------



## Sherloki (Jan 20, 2014)

"You look intelligent, I get a feeling you could become prime minister.." Hahaha noooo thanks. Also, every form of "Woo, best of both worlds! Mixed people look so exotic!" etc. is just no. But compliments are still compliments so can't complain too much.


----------



## edpf (Apr 14, 2014)

*Beard*

"you have a nice beard"

I DO have a nice beard!


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Atleast you make everyone happy was one. Like WTF, okay that's just harsh. She's my worst aunty now so no worries, everyone hates her as it is.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

nuncie said:


> On a job interview the interviewer said to me "you look clean that's good"....
> I was like dang does she have dirty people working for her or something like wtf lol


LOL! :haha funny.


----------



## alwaysquiet (Feb 6, 2014)

I was once told "You have really nice hands and nails." Uh...awkward...thanks...I guess?


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

Sherloki said:


> "You look intelligent, I get a feeling you could become prime minister.." Hahaha noooo thanks. Also, every form of "Woo, best of both worlds! Mixed people look so exotic!" etc. is just no. But compliments are still compliments so can't complain too much.


Don't even know how you can tell if someone looks intelligent unless they are wearing glasses but that's a stereotype. I've talked to idiots who've worn glasses so yeah. Also meeting exotic people is good because I can ask them "What's it like being from (insert country name here)??" and just adds a free line of conversation.

My story:
This cute, petite asian girl in one of my classes told me that she liked my Ash Ketchum hat that I was wearing and then asked to take a picture with it. I let her take the photo and she did not try talking to me afterwards so I just minded my own business for the rest of the class. I always get one person each day telling me they like the hat so I got jealous and stopped wearing it LOL


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

"Your eyes are like two big Hershey pools I want to dive in."


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this old lady told me i have kissing lips.

haha


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

That I look very intelligent. How does someone 'look' intelligent?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

"You've got a purdy mouth"


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Silent Image said:


> If I had a face like yours, I'd make up for it with some kind of personality.


omg that's so rude....... ><


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

"Marry a very rich man" - my doctor
I don't know if he thought I was hot or dumb.

"Your mom is classically pretty. You're makeup pretty." - my mom's brother's wife

"You're an 8" - some guy I was on a date with (out of nowhere) a compliment, but a very weird one. If I didn't ask, you'd better say I'm a 10.

"You're the kind of girl you don't notice at first, but after you get talking to her you realize that she is pretty" - another guy I was on a date with

This is why I no longer date :]


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

sweetpotato said:


> "Marry a very rich man" - my doctor
> I don't know if he thought I was hot or dumb.
> 
> "Your mom is classically pretty. You're makeup pretty." - *my mom's brother's wife*
> ...


So, your aunt.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> So, your aunt.


Basically. I just didn't want to avoid any confusion. It'd be stranger if it was her birth sister.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

I once had a woman tell me that I have an analytic gaze. It was during a moment of silence after we ended a conversation.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

"You have nice veins," says my nurse as she starts taking blood from me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

"You have such nice 'piano' fingers."


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

"They're cute, but naa you're on another level."


----------



## lesang23 (Jun 22, 2013)

"You have nice eyes, if you're a female you will be very pretty"


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

"Our family is built like we're meant for hard labour."

Thanks Cuz...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My therapist told me he likes my blouse. The colour also fits me well. Not the kind of discussion I would ever think to have with another man. Besides, fashion has never intersected my path. :um

My mom used to say I have beautiful fingers/nails. :lol

One of my past teachers told me I look like an ''intellectual''. Whatever that means. I had no glasses on.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

"You always look so mellow! I wish I could be like you. No anxieties or anything"
If only I was actually like that... Guess it's better than the usual "you're always so quiet"


----------



## TeenAngst (Jul 14, 2013)

'Wow, you scared me! Such a silent mover you are. You would be a great serial killer!'


----------



## loaner (Apr 15, 2014)

I was told that if I was taller a girl i knew would date me!!


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

You look like Tom Hanks. Not even sure if it was a compliment.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Someone told me I sound like the CEO of a company in a speech-making class. I have no idea what that means. Assertive voice? Who knows. 

And I was told twice that I have nice, long eyelashes

A dental assistant lady also told me I have exceptionally well aligned teeth given I never wore braces.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I get this one all the time: "You really pull it off well" in response to being tall like a tree and not asking their opinion on it. Which basically means, "being that tall is offensive to me but you look semi-normal." Dumbest **** ever.



jake272 said:


> You look like Tom Hanks. Not even sure if it was a compliment.


Definite compliment.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

A small group of Asian tourists thought i was a famous pornstar and asked for pictures with me. It was ackward and kind of funny (one of the people that posed for a picture was an elderly women). :blank


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kiba said:


> A small group of Asian tourists thought i was a famous pornstar and asked for pictures with me. It was ackward and kind of funny (one of the people that posed for a picture was an elderly women). :blank


Haha, that's a good story.


----------



## astrac1890 (Mar 16, 2014)

" omg your clothes match!!" She tried to insult me, but I took it as a compliment because everyone else loved my outfit. Then she put her foot in her mouth when I told her I got complements.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

The other day someone took my sweater, put it on, smiled, and told me I smell of fruity pebbles. 

I didn't know what to say...


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

"You have pretty facial features." She couldn't have just said I'm pretty? Haha I kind of took it as a back-handed compliment.

Also, this one time a guy was walking towards me and when he got close to me, he started walking backwards so that he could keep staring at me haha. I kind of laughed and said "yes?" and he was like "just checking you out". It was weird, but I still take it as a pretty good compliment.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

"You seem pretty confident, speech class shouldn't be too hard for you." opposite the truth.

"Has anyone ever told you you look like James Franco?" -like 5 diff people.


----------



## TeenAngst (Jul 14, 2013)

guitarmatt said:


> "You seem pretty confident, speech class shouldn't be too hard for you." opposite the truth.
> 
> "Has anyone ever told you you look like James Franco?" -like 5 diff people.


You look like James Franco _and_ play guitar?!
Excuse me. I... Gotta go somewhere!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

"You're the most flamboyant straight guy I know." 

Thank you, 12th grade crush.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

missamanda said:


> I get this one all the time: "You really pull it off well" in response to being tall like a tree and not asking their opinion on it. Which basically means, "being that tall is offensive to me but you look semi-normal." Dumbest **** ever.
> 
> Definite compliment.


I look nothing like him though lol.


----------



## lea2702 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have two weird ones that I still think about sometimes:

One was years back, a bunch of people from school met up and this guy from our class came over to me and my friend and said hi - to my friend he says: "You look so great!" - and then he turns to me and says: "I still can`t believe how smart you are!" ... thank you very much 

And then the other was from a friend of my dads. He was visiting and one day I went into the kitchen and he was talking with my younger brother and then he comes over to me and just randomly says: "You do have some very nice features!" ... after that he talked a bit about how people should compliment each other more. (Although this one does calm me down sometimes - I know I`m not pretty, at least I have some nice features, I guess?!)


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

"You have nice handwriting"


----------



## depiction (Aug 14, 2013)

My chemistry professor(he's ****) that I was pretty. I was like wtfudge. hahaha. But my family most likely told me that i looked prettier with makeup. 

I have low self-esteem so whether They were genuine or not, I felt happy whenever i heard that lol


----------



## camilo borja (Feb 26, 2014)

"you have smooth hands"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

"You look really cute when you blush"

That does not please me.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone once said I have the look of a serial killer lol.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

"You would be really good at coming up with names for nail polish."
Umm... Thanks...


----------



## xoc (May 1, 2014)

someone once told me "your feet is nice" ! 
Creepy ..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Someone said I looked taller than my actual height.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

"you don't know nothing but you're sweet."

from my brother first then my grand ol' sister in law mentioning it TWICE.

how about a good ____________________ lol. but no.

just cause i don't care about your stupid jealous nonsense gives no one a right to say this.

now they wonder why i ignore them. this wasn't 1 thing, there are 1000 more.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Eia Au said:


> "You have amazing eye lashes."


my whole life I got this. atleast like 30 times or something.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I got told I could be one of the girls in the York peppermint patty commercial because of my eyes and hair. That's actually an amazing compliment, like I'm still in a nice mood from it. I could be in a goddamn York Peppermint Patty commercial.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been told that my back was beautiful. :blank


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

That I look like an anime.
Or that my personality is that of a cartoon character. Lol, I'm really a child.


----------



## x0xalice (Aug 12, 2014)

i think the worst was when a waiter said wow are you two twins? to my 35 year old sister and me...im 24


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

"You have a strong voice."
"Y-you mean like a man?"
"No, you just sound like you're a very independent and strong woman."

Tinychat.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

You're one of the most loving and kind people I know when you actually let yourself be who you are.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

x0xalice said:


> i think the worst was when a waiter said wow are you two twins? to my 35 year old sister and me...im 24


Ouch


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> "You've got piano fingers! Wish mine were like that!"
> 
> Scuse me..


Haha, I've had this too. My fingers are super long for whatever reason, so I guess I do..? ^_^


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

"You constantly use words no other person ever said to me and I have to Google everything."

I teach English for _freeeeee_!


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Everyone always tells me I look like Snow White, which I think is supposed to be a complement, but I'm so tired of everyone just assuming I'm sweet and innocent because I look a certain way.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Lol, it looks so awkward when you put the finger up at someone though :lol


"Oh my gosh, your fingers are so long, lolz" :lol


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

"I like how you're not very hygienic". 

I actually thought it was super romantic and got into a serious relationship with compliment-teller.


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

Last week while I was waiting for a bus a guy comes up to me and says

"Gosh, you're such a great daydreamer! How do you do it? I wish I could check out like that." 

I don't know how he could notice such a thing but it was anxiety provoking, hilarious, and in a strange way, kind of swoon-worthy haha.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

"You have pretty toes!"

I didn't know toes could be considered pretty?


----------



## Seanathan (May 12, 2014)

"If we were on an island alone together, I'd keep you alive as my plaything"

He wasn't talking about legos or barbies people.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Random guy at the library:
"Are you a law student because I was hoping you'd tell me h̶o̶w̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶i̶l̶l̶e̶g̶a̶l̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶?̶ how law studies is"

Still, I'm taking it as a compliment and running with it because goddamnit law students look really fancy pansy and professional and I want to look like them!!!! :mum


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

"you are like an exotic pineapple that all the local men lust after"
or
"nice thigh gap"


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

In 7th grade, I was working on a piece of music I was composing and my teacher noticed and told everyone. Everyone started clapping and cheering my name. I know they were just doing it to be funny but it made me really happy lol


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

NumeroUno said:


> ''if you were 20 years older....mmm''
> 
> was weird.


Don't listen to her, that cougar wants it


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

"You have strange mannerisms"

hey, you know what, standing out is good, being different is good


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

East said:


> Staff Edit


People on omegle tend to be like that... :roll


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

"You have a nice, round head" XD wtf....


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Well...*

I went to a funeral just this past Thursday. It was a relative of a relative, and I had only met her once in my youth, so I didn't know her all that well.

Anyway, the direct family decided that it would be best to have a family get-together right afterwards and eat at a nearby Luigi's Italian restaurant. So, we did, and a lot of chatter happened--then the time to leave came.

As I was leaving, all these people (relatives) that I had never met before kept complimenting me, telling me "You're quite the handsome one" and "Aren't you a looker?"--all as I was leaving. People of all ages, but mostly after their prime.

As I got to the end, all I hoped for was a clean get-away and a quite car ride home.

It was an awkward experience, especially since I'm not used to getting compliments. I've been told that I have a "pretty" complexion...by my mom.

So, while this wasn't exactly the oddest compliment, the setting of the compliments was in my mind, odd. Not that funerals should be only sad... but the people (I swear) were nonchalant and even giddy at times--which was to the contrary of the expected mood for the occasion.


----------



## StarNight (Jan 3, 2015)

One time I was told that I looked like Harry Potter, not Daniel Radcliffe, but Harry Potter. And she then proceeded to make a pass at me in front of her boyfriend.

I was originally about to make something up, but once Harry Potter came to mind I remembered that actually happened.


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

"You have such a beautiful brain. Now if only you had the body to match." - high school boyfriend

"You don't look like a monster, anyway." - a friend

"You're too young to look unhappy all the time." - a veteran at the nursing home where I worked

"18? You look 25!" - some drunk guy at a bar in Honduras


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

"I like your talking voice. You sound like Joan Jett."


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

WhispersWithWolf said:


> "You have a nice, round head" XD wtf....


hahaha


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

That they were attracted to my profile. They used the word attracted, which grossed me out. Additionally, I actually have a horrible profile, and most people think it's flawed.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

From a friend: "You're not ugly! You don't have a big gash on your face or anything like that!"

Gee thanks!


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

'you have nice eyebrows' isn't taken as a compliment by men


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

Someone told me my name was very pretty. Never thought of Ashley as a pretty name, so I thought it was odd.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

WhispersWithWolf said:


> "You have a nice, round head" XD wtf....


Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"You're smart"

I am? Compared to who?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

"I'm glad it's not bigger." But I chalk that up to inexperience.



Myr said:


> "You don't look like a monster, anyway." - a friend


That's insulting. What if you happen to pride yourself on looking like a monster? What's wrong with monsters? Monsters are cute.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

"You look handsome."

I find it really hard to believe when I have literally no experience with girls since birth.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

A guy randomly walked up to me and told me I have "pretty, girl eyes". Like they were "Egyptian or something".


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

truant said:


> that's insulting. What if you happen to pride yourself on looking like a monster? What's wrong with monsters? Monsters are cute.


monsters have rights too!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what does it mean?*

you're not "all that"


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

When I was donating blood, the phlebotomist told me that I had beautiful veins.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

"You have a perfectly straight nose"


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

This Erykah Badu look alike girl who sat next to me in high school English class complimented me of liking my hair. She said it reminds me of stroking her dog as she is stroking my hair in a similar manner. Then she told me to make some barking sounds for her while she's doing it. She was always nuts.


----------



## Russalka (Feb 13, 2016)

I was told that I looked like a celebrity...who happens to be the opposite gender.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

"you look pretty in that shirt" ...I'm a guy. That was weird.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Double post oops


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Me : Walking down an avenue downtown minding my business.

Older woman : starts walking with me and repeatedly glances at my face.

We both get to the corner and stop before a red light

Older woman : gets in my face and says "YOUR EYEBROWS. YOOOO YOUR EYEBROWS ARE SO NICEEEEE. OH WOWWW. LOOK AT THEM."

Me : "Thank you."

Older woman : "OH YEAAAH . YOUR WELCOME. SO NICEEEEEEEEE."


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I walked into Dunkin Donuts to purchase a coffee. The line was long and I couldn't find my money in my pocket so I stood there to dig in my bag. As I turned around to do so some girl came up to me and said "Oh ! You're pretty.!". I was really caught off guard but polietly said "You can go in front of me." Might I add that I had this huge scarf wrapped around my face because it was 40 degrees out. 

-____-


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

that i have nice handwriting but it's only odd cause my handwriting is ****


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Subatomic said:


> When I was donating blood, the phlebotomist told me that I had beautiful veins.


loool wtf


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

WhispersWithWolf said:


> "You have a nice, round head" XD wtf....



LOL.

That is funny.
That is very close to what my father said to me one time.

My father hated me openly, largely ignored me and often insulted me and one time he apparently was groping for something nice to say to me and since he could not think of anything he said:

*"You have a nicely shaped head".*
LOL :rofl:haha

Whooppeee!
Wow.
I was feeling great and on cloud 9 with THAT fantastic compliment !


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When I was in my 20's a much older lady I used to work with said: "Don, if I was 20 years younger I couldn't think of anything better than spending a Saturday night with you." 

It wasn't really that odd - it was actually very sweet, and I've always remembered it.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Compliment? What is this?


----------



## Derps101 (Feb 10, 2016)

Some dude came up to me and my brother and said we were both amazing people. He just continued to walk i could not even form words lol it was a good awkward laugh later though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cant think of a odd compliment. I dont get compliments much.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Black dude: "I really like your sneakers", proceeds to just stare at them. I swear I thought I was gonna get jumped. But luckily, he was just admiring them.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, can't say I get compliments really, neither legit ones or the "you are ****" poorly disguised ones. It could be because I scare people.

Complimenting on strange body parts might seem weird (as if they have gone down the list of things to form a compliment on and eventually come across something decent enough). But sometimes I am drawn to something which might seem like an odd thing to find attractive so it could be that. For example, I have a bit of a thing for thin necks on women lol. I mean, not so thin they can't eat or breathe, but something quite elegant about it.



Subatomic said:


> When I was donating blood, the phlebotomist told me that I had beautiful veins.


I have heard that nurses often have a bit of a thing for vascular dudes  - "beautiful veins" is pretty weird though.


----------



## ricosuave (Feb 20, 2016)

"You look familiar"

Gotten this a few times.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

"You're so weird" I've gotten that one a lot. And then they'll say "its a compliment I like weird people" lol

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Subatomic said:


> When I was donating blood, the phlebotomist told me that I had beautiful veins.


 :O

That would scare me a lot.


----------



## sneeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Idk if this counts as a compliment, but one guy told me that I look like a white girl without my glasses. 

Even though I'm asian


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

"you've got a nice face, i'd like to sit on it" 

i'm not kidding btw! a lady actually said that to me in a bar once, I think she was drunk.


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

sneeze said:


> Idk if this counts as a compliment, but one guy told me that I look like a white girl without my glasses.
> 
> Even though I'm asian


 That is pretty werid since the eyes are the best way to make out asian people.


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

I've been told that I "have a very innocent face." Eeh thank you?


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

"You look very Arab"


----------

